# You know you are a tarantula collector if...



## Storm76

...the neighbors son gets sick and the first thing you do is ask the parents about their keeping parameters.

...you buy all kinds of healthy fruits, but only the cigarettes are for yourself.

...you can only smile when getting asked "Aren't those venomous?"

...you see the hamsters of the neighbors daughter in another view.

...you ask yourself if all that furniture in your app is really necessary.

...you walk around your appartment at nighttime, armed with a flashlight.

...you ask all of your buddies to keep the empty egg cartons.

...you always find some kind of place for a new enclosure.

...you don't believe yourself anymore saying "Alright, my collection is complete!"

...Brachypelma, Poecilotheria, Heterothele and words like those belong to your daily language spoken.

...you need to lie when some sweet little kid asks you where you left the cute pinkies.

...you devide your appartment into climate zones instead of rooms.

...most of the veggies and fruits you bought, are stored in weird plastic containers that have something moving in them.

...you feel good about drilling holes into plastic containers of all sorts for hours.

...the first thought after a day of work is not to go to the pub to get a beer, but to throw a look into your tanks to see if everything is alright.

...when the amount of living beings in your apparment rises by the week and your bank account subsequentially goes down.

...the teachers of your kid ask the same if they can have a tour through your appartment.

...when you answer the question "How many kids do you have?" with something like 0.1 or 1.1.

...you're being seen carrying dozens of plastic containers filled with insects into your app.

...you see an insect and think "That would be a nice meal" instead of "eew!"

...the cashier at walmart looks at you slightly startled while you try to buy 500 empty pilljars and a roll of gaze.

...you know exactly and instantly when asked where to buy which shelves and know the sizes on top of your head including the prices.

...you redesign anything that can't hold a new enclosure in order to be able to.

...you call the neighbors son a "subadult male".

...you come home loaded with stones and twigs anytime you take a walk.

...a beautiful woman asks you to help her close the dress and you think about helping to molt.

...you (as a guy!) buy stockings.

...your power distributor lists you as "industrial customer".

...it's brighter in your app than outside at daytime.

...you walk around in your app, in the middle of winter, with shorts and topless.

...you take home any containers that came with food in order to redo them for spiderlings.

...your toolbox doesn't include screwdrivers and drills, but all sorts of tongs, silicon, scalpels and a microscope.

...you get uneasy thinking about moving.

...a neighbor has cockroaches in his appartment and you just ask "Can I have them?"

...you have more corkbark at home than wood.


Thought this is funny to write down some stuff like that. Feel free to add more and I apologize for any spelling / grammar errors I made in the above.

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## crawltech

...when your wife, or gf is prego, you ask her if you can pull it early and incubate it till 2ndinstar(as a joke of course)....lol, i know thats pretty bad 


...the walmart one was funny to me,...i actually know my local walmart pharmicist really well now...she even orders a few hundred of the "wrong" vials for stock, so she can give me a good deal to get rid of them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TZach

......you are labeled as the neighborhood crazy guy, and have rumors spread about you having man eating spiders

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jakykong

... you cringe when someone asks "Is it poisonous?"

... you buy food for the container it comes in.

... you only get to see your pets on feeding day. If then.



> ...you (as a guy!) buy stockings.


I hate to say it, but I didn't get that one... ::

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Prometheus

jakykong said:


> ... you cringe when someone asks "Is it poisonous?"
> 
> ... you buy food for the container it comes in.
> 
> ... you only get to see your pets on feeding day. If then.
> 
> 
> I hate to say it, but I didn't get that one... ::



You use them in your incubator set up for the eggs to rest on (after you wrap it around the container)


----------



## Jared781

Storm76 said:


> ...the neighbors son gets sick and the first thing you do is ask the parents about their keeping parameters.
> 
> ...you buy all kinds of healthy fruits, but only the cigarettes are for yourself.
> 
> ...you can only smile when getting asked "Aren't those venomous?"
> 
> ...you see the hamsters of the neighbors daughter in another view.
> 
> ...you ask yourself if all that furniture in your app is really necessary.
> 
> ...you walk around your appartment at nighttime, armed with a flashlight.
> 
> ...you ask all of your buddies to keep the empty egg cartons.
> 
> ...you always find some kind of place for a new enclosure.
> 
> ...you don't believe yourself anymore saying "Alright, my collection is complete!"
> 
> ...Brachypelma, Poecilotheria, Heterothele and words like those belong to your daily language spoken.
> 
> ...you need to lie when some sweet little kid asks you where you left the cute pinkies.
> 
> ...you devide your appartment into climate zones instead of rooms.
> 
> ...most of the veggies and fruits you bought, are stored in weird plastic containers that have something moving in them.
> 
> ...you feel good about drilling holes into plastic containers of all sorts for hours.
> 
> ...the first thought after a day of work is not to go to the pub to get a beer, but to throw a look into your tanks to see if everything is alright.
> 
> ...when the amount of living beings in your apparment rises by the week and your bank account subsequentially goes down.
> 
> ...the teachers of your kid ask the same if they can have a tour through your appartment.
> 
> ...when you answer the question "How many kids do you have?" with something like 0.1 or 1.1.
> 
> ...you're being seen carrying dozens of plastic containers filled with insects into your app.
> 
> ...you see an insect and think "That would be a nice meal" instead of "eew!"
> 
> ...the cashier at walmart looks at you slightly startled while you try to buy 500 empty pilljars and a roll of gaze.
> 
> ...you know exactly and instantly when asked where to buy which shelves and know the sizes on top of your head including the prices.
> 
> ...you redesign anything that can't hold a new enclosure in order to be able to.
> 
> ...you call the neighbors son a "subadult male".
> 
> ...you come home loaded with stones and twigs anytime you take a walk.
> 
> ...a beautiful woman asks you to help her close the dress and you think about helping to molt.
> 
> ...you (as a guy!) buy stockings.
> 
> ...your power distributor lists you as "industrial customer".
> 
> ...it's brighter in your app than outside at daytime.
> 
> ...you walk around in your app, in the middle of winter, with shorts and topless.
> 
> ...you take home any containers that came with food in order to redo them for spiderlings.
> 
> ...your toolbox doesn't include screwdrivers and drills, but all sorts of tongs, silicon, scalpels and a microscope.
> 
> ...you get uneasy thinking about moving.
> 
> ...a neighbor has cockroaches in his appartment and you just ask "Can I have them?"
> 
> ...you have more corkbark at home than wood.
> 
> 
> Thought this is funny to write down some stuff like that. Feel free to add more and I apologize for any spelling / grammar errors I made in the above.


1. no
2. no (quit smoking)
3. yes
4. no but yes (as my lil sis has a hamster)
5. yes
6. very funny.. im gonna have to say yes
7. no
8. yes
9. yes
10. yes
11. yes
12. climate zones YES!! Hilarious
13. no
14. yes
15. yes
16. yes
17. no (dont have a kid)
18. no
19. yes
20. ahah yes for pilljars!!!!
21. no
22. yes
23. no
24. yes
25. yes
26. no
27. no
28. yes
29. yes
30. yes
31. yes
32. yes
33. no
34. yes, definitely more cork bark then wood... it becomes really funny considering i have 2 fireplaces and NO wood


----------



## jakykong

Prometheus said:


> You use them in your incubator set up for the eggs to rest on (after you wrap it around the container)


Well, that would make sense. I haven't done any breeding yet. Good for future reference, though.


----------



## Amoeba

...you've been asked to stop spouting scientific names on multiple occasions. 

...you try to convince your friends that all other "pets" are inferior and needy. 

...sauce cups are seen as a challenge not trash. 

...the people at the pet store watch you stare at and collect a spider instead of looking at them while they talk to you.

...the people at the pet store ask what you are feeding and they make a face at the answer

....you see pictures on facebook of a scorpion someone had to kill and you can identify it.

...you realize how cool scorpions are. 

...your family just gets you spiders for holidays.

...not living west of the Mississippi is probably better for your social life.

:biggrin:

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Introvertebrate

...crash Tupperware parties.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JadeWilliamson

...you wait impatiently in front of the door for the postal guy, then sprint straight to your bathroom to open the box.
...you glance nonchalantly any time anyone throws something away just to see if it can be recycled for the benefit of your collection.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## madamoisele

.. you think they are your babies.
.. you crow with pride every time you make a new tarantula-loving convert.
.. you like big butts.
.. friends, family and acquaintances start asking you to identify a spider they saw in their house/car/garage/etc.
.. you're too lazy to cook dinner, but will happily drive half an hour to the pet store to pick up crickets.
.. you can't pass a new pet store without stopping to see what T's they have in.
.. you plan a day of fun out of town, because someone is selling a local-pickup-only T you want a few hours away.
.. you go to youtube mostly to watch feeding videos and spider collections.
.. you have AB on your newsreader.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## mark e sic

... say "I'll be in the container aisle" (while at the store)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SamuraiSid

... You meet the neighbours family pet dog, and then try to show off your family pet tarnatula.

Great thread.

---------- Post added 03-03-2012 at 02:29 PM ----------




mark e sic said:


> ... say "I'll be in the container aisle" (while at the store)



Ever since I got into T's, I say this with every single store the wife wants to go into. hahaha/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69

Haha me too. Everytime we go into a store, thats the first place i hit up. 





SamuraiSid said:


> ... You meet the neighbours family pet dog, and then try to show off your family pet tarnatula.
> 
> Great thread.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-03-2012 at 02:29 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever since I got into T's, I say this with every single store the wife wants to go into. hahaha/


----------



## Storm76

jakykong said:


> ... you cringe when someone asks "Is it poisonous?"
> 
> ... you buy food for the container it comes in.
> 
> ... you only get to see your pets on feeding day. If then.
> 
> 
> I hate to say it, but I didn't get that one... ::



Catchcup size container - middle of lid cut out a good 1-2", put piece of stocking over the whole cup, then close lid. Good for extra ventilation and Avic slings 

 sorry if I wrote it a bit weird...


----------



## catfishrod69

I cut a huge hole in the lids, and hot glue pantyhose in for using with true spiders, and hatching assassin eggs. 





Storm76 said:


> Catchcup size container - middle of lid cut out a good 1-2", put piece of stocking over the whole cup, then close lid. Good for extra ventilation and Avic slings
> 
> sorry if I wrote it a bit weird...




---------- Post added 03-03-2012 at 06:34 PM ----------

You also know you are addicted when your ole lady tells you know more for a while, and your brain recieves that as ok, that means buy them, and then sneak the boxes into the house and she will never know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

catfishrod69 said:


> I cut a huge hole in the lids, and hot glue pantyhose in for using with true spiders, and hatching assassin eggs.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-03-2012 at 06:34 PM ----------
> 
> You also know you are addicted when your ole lady tells you know more for a while, and your brain recieves that as ok, that means buy them, and then sneak the boxes into the house and she will never know.


Dang it! Yeah - pantyhose / stockings - both work I guess - but yes, that's what I meant.


----------



## Kungfujoe

.. the computer and cable box has tupperware containers on and around it.
.. buy dog or cat food but dont have dogs or cats.


----------



## catfishrod69

...think 3 more feet and the enclosures will be stacked to the ceiling, so you can fit ___ more. 
...revert every conversation back to invertibrates.
...have a mountain of shipping boxes that take up half of your tarantula room.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jared781

...go around collecting any plastic container foods comes in


----------



## Leora22

-you forget common names 
- you laugh when people think you have too many T's and you only have like 15 (they have no idea hahaha)


Love this thread .....thanks for the laugh guyz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JadeWilliamson

madamoisele said:


> .. you plan a day of fun out of town, because someone is selling a local-pickup-only T you want a few hours away.


Yes! My favorite so far!


----------



## catfishrod69

Mine too. Ive only done it 3 times now. haha





JadeWilliamson said:


> Yes! My favorite so far!


----------



## JadeWilliamson

catfishrod69 said:


> Mine too. Ive only done it 3 times now. haha


Yeah I've done it twice in a year.  I just love traveling!  I've never seen someone else's collection in person though.  I'm thinking of more, hang in there guys!


----------



## lizardminion

Kungfujoe said:


> .. buy dog or cat food but dont have dogs or cats.


This one's pretty good.


----------



## catfishrod69

Whats the farthest you traveled? Mine was 4 hours one way. Got to see a fellow members awesome collection. Twice!





JadeWilliamson said:


> Yeah I've done it twice in a year.  I just love traveling!  I've never seen someone else's collection in person though.  I'm thinking of more, hang in there guys!


----------



## kelvintheiah

-instead of playing computer games like BF3 or any sort, you just open your web browser, type arachnoboards.com then read some replies from threads.
-every piece of a plastic container you see must be yours.
-picture whore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

I actually made Arachnoboards a app on my browser. Click, and im there dude.


----------



## Formerphobe

... you plan the family vacation around the ATS conference 3000 miles away.
... you try to calculate if ATS conference and related expenses can be itemized on 1040 as continuing education expenses.
... you have friends and co-workers saving likely spider containers and water bowls.
... you mumble incoherently when a family member asks, "Just how many spiders do you have now?"
... you relate at the family dinner table that you have sold four spiders that will be shipped out Monday.  But, fail to mention that there will be 7 more incoming...
... none of your arachnophobic co-workers are willing to bring you the box that arrived special delivery.
... you're continually rearranging spider containers in an effort to: A) disguise how many there really are, and B) to see how many more you can fit

Great thread!  LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69

Haha the rearranging is totally me. Im always moving stuff to make room for more vials, cups.


----------



## mmfh

Lol I have a friend right now eating her way through 4 lbs of animal crackers because i want matching containers for my P. cambridgei slings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

Haha thats funny. Im kinda picky about my containers too. I passed up 3 different store's selections before i finally found one i mostly likes for a C. ritae. 





mmfh said:


> Lol I have a friend right now eating her way through 4 lbs of animal crackers because i want matching containers for my P. cambridgei slings.


----------



## Arborealis

you open the door and the person backs up three steps bc they heard you carry spiders in your pocket/purse (true story. Apparently when I moved back to my very small home town my reputation preceded me)
the local pet-shop owner gets excited when they see you and asks for advice on inverts
you get depressed/angry when someone steps on a spider
you raise your arms straight up in the air when you want to be threatening 
when the weather warms up you get excited for "molting season"
Your first question when considering an apartment is "do you spray for bugs"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 8leggedloverlassie

crawltech said:


> ...when your wife, or gf is prego, you ask her if you can pull it early and incubate it till 2ndinstar(as a joke of course)....lol, i know thats pretty bad
> 
> 
> ...the walmart one was funny to me,...i actually know my local walmart pharmicist really well now...she even orders a few hundred of the "wrong" vials for stock, so she can give me a good deal to get rid of them


BAHAHAHA!!!!!! pull it early!!!!

---------- Post added 03-04-2012 at 05:57 PM ----------

When th 16 gb storage of ur iPhone is mostly taken up by t feeding vids and photos

---------- Post added 03-04-2012 at 06:06 PM ----------




8leggedloverlassie said:


> BAHAHAHA!!!!!! pull it early!!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-04-2012 at 05:57 PM ----------
> 
> When th 16 gb storage of ur iPhone is mostly taken up by t feeding vids and photos


 Ok, I think that sounded wrong.::


----------



## pandapump

Great post guys I can not stop laughing! HAHAHHAA


----------



## Fuma

Jared781 said:


> 1. no
> 2. no (quit smoking)
> 3. yes
> 4. no but yes (as my lil sis has a hamster)
> 5. yes
> 6. very funny.. im gonna have to say yes
> 7. no
> 8. yes
> 9. yes
> 10. yes
> 11. yes
> 12. climate zones YES!! Hilarious
> 13. no
> 14. yes
> 15. yes
> 16. yes
> 17. no (dont have a kid)
> 18. no
> 19. yes
> 20. ahah yes for pilljars!!!!
> 21. no
> 22. yes
> 23. no
> 24. yes
> 25. yes
> 26. no
> 27. no
> 28. yes
> 29. yes
> 30. yes
> 31. yes
> 32. yes
> 33. no
> 34. yes, definitely more cork bark then wood... it becomes really funny considering i have 2 fireplaces and NO wood


did you have to really do this? this was supposed to funny. and you killed it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jared781

Fuma said:


> did you have to really do this? this was supposed to funny. and you killed it


i thought it was pretty funny :roflmao:

---------- Post added 03-04-2012 at 08:13 AM ----------




Storm76 said:


> Dang it! Yeah - pantyhose / stockings - both work I guess - but yes, that's what I meant.


I bet its mass AWKWARD when at the cashier with a couple packages of lingerie stockings!

---------- Post added 03-04-2012 at 08:15 AM ----------




Introvertebrate said:


> ...crash Tupperware parties.


ahhahaa ... just to sneak in, be discreet THEN qickly get out with a backpack full of containers!


NOW thats a mission id take part in! jk


----------



## SgtSparkles

.....if you have exactly enough in your checking account to cover your bills and a cabinet full of ramen but you're still talking to your breeder about "just five more slings"

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rosybreeder

haha so true


----------



## SgtSparkles

....you own bigger tweezers than your girlfriend

....you refer to your neighbor's pregnancy as a gestation period


----------



## BenjaminBoa

- When that guy your co worker thinks is your boyfriend is just another tarantula keeper stopping by for icecream and a tarantula chat.
- When you go to the pet store and see a rose hair and say "May I see that G. Rosea please?"
- When you see a Cobalt Blue at the petstore and say "have you been bit?" And the guy says yes and you say "No you havn't. 
- When you correct someone on what a REAL spider bite is.
- When hearing about how scary spiders are gets old.
- When you can finally afford that P. metallica when everyone else can finally afford the new iPhone. 
- When you have more pictures of you with spiders than you do with your lover.
- When your boyfriend gets you exoterras and a trip to the animal expo for valentines day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JadeWilliamson

catfishrod69 said:


> Whats the farthest you traveled? Mine was 4 hours one way. Got to see a fellow members awesome collection. Twice!


I drove three hours to Pineview, NC.  It was an awesome city and I met the guy at work.  I wish I could've seen his collection.  Turns out the T I bought from him was my very first breeding female (83 _A. avicularia_ babies resulted).


----------



## catfishrod69

Thats cool. 





JadeWilliamson said:


> I drove three hours to Pineview, NC.  It was an awesome city and I met the guy at work.  I wish I could've seen his collection.  Turns out the T I bought from him was my very first breeding female (83 _A. avicularia_ babies resulted).


----------



## Fuma

Jared781 said:


> i thought it was pretty funny :roflmao:
> 
> then why did you post you answers so seriously, like any body cared? nobody else did that...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tarantulagirl10

Formerphobe said:


> ... you plan the family vacation around the ATS conference 3000 miles away.
> ... you try to calculate if ATS conference and related expenses can be itemized on 1040 as continuing education expenses.
> ... you have friends and co-workers saving likely spider containers and water bowls.
> ... you mumble incoherently when a family member asks, "Just how many spiders do you have now?"... you relate at the family dinner table that you have sold four spiders that will be shipped out Monday.  But, fail to mention that there will be 7 more incoming...
> ... none of your arachnophobic co-workers are willing to bring you the box that arrived special delivery.
> ... you're continually rearranging spider containers in an effort to: A) disguise how many there really are, and B) to see how many more you can fit
> 
> Great thread!  LOL


This! I was just thinking of this. Actually, I'm at the point that I won't even mumble a number. I just mumble "ummm a few" *change subject*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarac

...when you call it a "bug collection" and "accidentally" jostle the shelves so they all dash and hide before anyone notices what's really in there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## skar

When asked what kind of Tarantulas do you have ? Becomes a painful question to answer.


----------



## Storm76

tarantulagirl10 said:


> This! I was just thinking of this. Actually, I'm at the point that I won't even mumble a number. I just mumble "ummm a few" *change subject*



SO TRUE! I experience right that with my buddies at work, though...lol

It'll be fun whenever I'll have some delivery sent to my work address - I can imagine people will back up A LOT from my place *rofl*


----------



## Jared781

Fuma said:


> Jared781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i thought it was pretty funny :roflmao:
> 
> then why did you post you answers so seriously, like any body cared? nobody else did that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually i did it for my benefit
Click to expand...


----------



## ANDROGOD

You think the movie Arachnophobia is more of a comedy than a Si-fi/ horror, and yet you still can help but wish it was real, and you were there with a bunch of vials and cages.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SgtSparkles

....if asked what you feed "them" and if its "crickets?" you mumble yeah and other stuff and change the topic because if people find out about the roaches they'll think you insane


----------



## Amoeba

....you get your girlfriend hooked into the hobby so she is more accepting of the amount of spiders you have and the tubs of roaches you hope for. 
....you have to keep her from trying to steal one of your Ts she thinks is pretty.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fuma

Jared781 said:


> Fuma said:
> 
> 
> 
> actually i did it for my benefit
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you could of kept it to yourself... talking to yourself on a thread is kinda crazy
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LucasNorth

You spend more time cleaning tarantula houses than your own house.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crawltech

^^..very tru dude!


----------



## Storm76

Amoeba said:


> ....you get your girlfriend hooked into the hobby so she is more accepting of the amount of spiders you have and the tubs of roaches you hope for.
> ....you have to keep her from trying to steal one of your Ts she thinks is pretty.


LOL! That first one is EXACTLY what happened with my GF


----------



## CEC

When you watch more "spider porn" than human porn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mark e sic

^ ^ thats funny!!


----------



## Jared781

---If you come across a wolf spider, you'd trap it, then set up an enclosure HAH

(which I plan on doing) think it will be hilarious


----------



## Jared781

Fuma said:


> Jared781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you could of kept it to yourself... talking to yourself on a thread is kinda crazy
> 
> 
> 
> It's a JOKE!
Click to expand...


----------



## seacowst

CEC said:


> When you watch more "spider porn" than human porn


funny i do the same thing somedays.


----------



## Storm76

Perverts!


----------



## Jared781

Storm76 said:


> Perverts!


id say jkjk


----------



## SgtSparkles

Amoeba said:


> ....you get your girlfriend hooked into the hobby so she is more accepting of the amount of spiders you have and the tubs of roaches you hope for.
> ....you have to keep her from trying to steal one of your Ts she thinks is pretty.


my girlfriend knows i'll have another paul becker order in about a month to a month and a half, but she doesn't know he has a b. bohemi juv saved for her on the order. its kinda repayment for the fact that there is an obt on said order which she can't play with


----------



## Fuma

Jared781 said:


> Fuma said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a JOKE!
> 
> 
> 
> well you killed that joke... nobody thought what you said was funny
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 1hughjazzspider

Fuma said:


> Jared781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well you killed that joke... nobody thought what you said was funny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody thinks anything he says is funny, just annoying and pointless.
Click to expand...


----------



## SgtSparkles

....if you're running through 3 full charges on camera batteries just to try and get a full molt in 720p. (this is happening right now)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tarantulagirl10

When someone sees your roach bin in the corner of the room with the holes drilled in top and asks what's in it and you say "feeder beetles" because they would flip if you said roaches.


----------



## mark e sic

1hughjazzspider said:


> Fuma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody thinks anything he says is funny, just annoying and pointless.
> 
> 
> 
> lol yea he always finds a way to make things awkward or kill any joke. like ive said b4 i look forward to seeing jareds posts but only because im waiting for someone to say something to him.
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jared781

mark e sic said:


> 1hughjazzspider said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol yea he always finds a way to make things awkward or kill any joke. like ive said b4 i look forward to seeing jareds posts but only because im waiting for someone to say something to him.
> 
> 
> 
> doors always open!
Click to expand...


----------



## kelvintheiah

when you see your all time crush pregnant and your reaction is like " omg she's gravid".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robotponys

...your best friend complains about not having a cool tarantula. 
...you search the for sale/trade section "just in case"
...you get a $100 and think about all the tarantulas you could buy

Love this thread!


----------



## Metlock

...you refer your gf as your 0,1
...you got an unpleasant feeling when entering a girl's house because you're afraid she will eat you
...your first thought in a mall is ,,I am gonna check for some cheap fruits and then right to the plastic department"
...you see anything little, cute and fluffy as just a food item(this is more related with keeping snakes but whatever)
...you turn 18 and you think ,,OMG I'm MM I've got only a year left, mate all the 0,1s"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Simon83

You keep going 'awww!' whenever a t appears in Eight Legged Freaks.

You're obsessed with the temperature in your apartment.

You rip off your body hair and throw it at people who start to annoy you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jared781

Simon83 said:


> You keep going 'awww!' whenever a t appears in Eight Legged Freaks.
> 
> You're obsessed with the temperature in your apartment.
> 
> You rip off your body hair and throw it at people who start to annoy you.


the body hair joke is hilarious!!!

yet, I like the bit about 8 legged freaks! next time its on ima watch and Identify as many as possible.. I hope they're realistic looking


----------



## Fuma

you are excited by news like this, when most people say its a nightmare.. you say.. awwww i wish i was there
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/thousands-spiders-blanket-australian-farm-escaping-flood-165958059.html


----------



## SgtSparkles

i believe in that instance that was a species of wolf spider which isn't really a T but still nifty

.....if you're biggest concern is you humidifier failing


----------



## KoleyLarie

. . . If you.get rid of your arachnophobic SO to expand your collection
. . .  When asked "What pets  do you keep?" on a date  your answer is folllowed by your date taking a permanent visit to the restroom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SgtSparkles

KoleyLarie said:


> . . . If you.get rid of your arachnophobic SO to expand your collection
> . . .  When asked "What pets  do you keep?" on a date  your answer is folllowed by your date taking a permanent visit to the restroom.


SO..? please explain


----------



## Silberrücken

SgtSparkles said:


> SO..? please explain


_SO means "Significant Other" (husband/wife, boyfriend/girlfriend)._


----------



## Devil'sRival

-Family threatens you with a can of raid. (Happened to many times to count.)
-You're the only one in the room who doesn't notice the smell when you open the roach bin. (Lateralis)
-Your wife hands you Walmart bags of empty containers and says "Get these out of my ___ kitchen ".
-You go into a craft store by yourself (guys) to buy hot glue, vines, containers, etc and get odd looks.
-Dollar tree is jackpot for containers.
-You get told "Those things will kill your kids, you need to smash them" My response was "I'll smash your ankle biter the next time it bites me or gets near my kids."
-You can watch a movie, hold a conversation, and feed all at the same time without screwing up.
-Fell asleep holding an open T home (obt) because you had to wait for most everyone else to go to bed so you had room to feed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertFix

....if you have a lot of people coming in and out of your house early mornings and late nights so as to not conflict with your work schedule to pick up inverts you are selling and the neighbors call the cops because you are "drug trafficking". (I'm not even kidding, my neighbors think I'm a drug dealer.)


----------



## Jared781

Fuma said:


> you are excited by news like this, when most people say its a nightmare.. you say.. awwww i wish i was there
> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/thousands-spiders-blanket-australian-farm-escaping-flood-165958059.html


I thought the Webing in the first pic, was the FLOOD

---------- Post added 03-08-2012 at 08:13 AM ----------

--- You threaten to throw crickets in your sisters room, if she continues being a biotch!


----------



## Storm76

...you list "latin" as one of your spoken languages.
...you get called weird names by your neighbors, "spiderman" being the friendliest.
...you can look at glass tanks for hours without getting bored the least, just watching the crawlies inside.
...you don't "hate" certain spiders anymore, you just "respect" them for what they are (talking about the -really- nasty ones, not T's!)
...you update your camera equipment just to be able to make even BETTER shots of your crawlies.
...you don't mind the crickets being loud, in fact, you don't even realize it anymore after a while.
...your neighbors don't say "hello" when they meet you, but instead ask you if your "creepy crawlies" fare well (with a sour look on their face).
...your neighbors take a package for you while you're at work and when you come home to get it from them, they hand it over with a kinda scared look.
...you don't leave your house without a catchcup anymore.
...you extra carefully check banana boxes in the supermarket and look disappointed when you don't find any spider.
...your accounts shows more payments to private people, than companies.


----------



## Hendersoniana

...you blow all your money on tarantulas only to find yourself bankrupt and living in a box than got a second chance but blew all your money again on tarantulas.


----------



## natebugman

Amoeba said:


> ....you get your girlfriend hooked into the hobby so she is more accepting of the amount of spiders you have and the tubs of roaches you hope for.
> ....you have to keep her from trying to steal one of your Ts she thinks is pretty.


...you try to convince your converted wife/girlfriend that one of her T's is really yours and it was not her idea to get that one in the first place (even if it really was).

---------- Post added 03-09-2012 at 02:34 PM ----------

...you keep waiting for a member of your family to tell you that they've called Animal Hoarders and the camera crew will be there any minute.
...no matter how old you are or how many years you've been keeping tarantulas or what kind of degree you have, every time you tell your mother how many tarantulas you have, you have to reassure her again that they aren't deadly and that you know what you're doing. (Most of the time.)


----------



## Jared781

--- You only use the Digital Camera only for Ts

You go around collecting the lids from everything


----------



## Storm76

Jared781 said:


> --- You only use the Digital Camera only for Ts





Jared781 said:


> You go around collecting the lids from everything



You know, you could've just -edited- your first post...


Back 2 topic:
...you don't really believe yourself when you say "Collection complete". 
...you have to leave money at home when going to an expo, because you know that it'll just mysteriously happen it's gone AFTER the expo and you come home with new additions.


----------



## Msh

I can definitely relate about the expo money vacuum I usually manage to leave with less than five bucks regardless of how much I brought. 
- ... You can't stop wondering if one of your T's has molted while away on a vacation


----------



## Storm76

InvertFix said:


> ....if you have a lot of people coming in and out of your house early mornings and late nights so as to not conflict with your work schedule to pick up inverts you are selling and the neighbors call the cops because you are "drug trafficking". (I'm not even kidding, my neighbors think I'm a drug dealer.)


Geez! How about you offer them some then? Send over a totally aggressive drub...new name though: OBT ( "Out before totalled" or something...dunno) or ask them if they want some REALLY great Asian stuff? Haplopelma is a new designer drug with VERY interesting effects...but it's oh so blue.. 

Makes one wonder how stupid people are that don't know you but just judge you...*shakes head*


----------



## Jared781

Storm76 said:


> ...you list "latin" as one of your spoken languages.
> ...you get called weird names by your neighbors, "spiderman" being the friendliest.
> ...you can look at glass tanks for hours without getting bored the least, just watching the crawlies inside.
> ...you don't "hate" certain spiders anymore, you just "respect" them for what they are (talking about the -really- nasty ones, not T's!)
> ...you update your camera equipment just to be able to make even BETTER shots of your crawlies.
> ...you don't mind the crickets being loud, in fact, you don't even realize it anymore after a while.
> ...your neighbors don't say "hello" when they meet you, but instead ask you if your "creepy crawlies" fare well (with a sour look on their face).
> ...your neighbors take a package for you while you're at work and when you come home to get it from them, they hand it over with a kinda scared look.
> ...you don't leave your house without a catchcup anymore.
> ...you extra carefully check banana boxes in the supermarket and look disappointed when you don't find any spider.
> ...your accounts shows more payments to private people, than companies.


LOL the crickets become peacefull

---------- Post added 03-10-2012 at 03:30 PM ----------




Storm76 said:


> You know, you could've just -edited- your first post...
> 
> 
> Back 2 topic:
> ...you don't really believe yourself when you say "Collection complete".
> ...you have to leave money at home when going to an expo, because you know that it'll just mysteriously happen it's gone AFTER the expo and you come home with new additions.


I apologize.... YOUR the boss  lol sick thread BTW


----------



## ZergFront

I've played this before but I'm game.

 My arachnid afficionado version of "You Might Be a Redneck" jokes...

______________________________________

 When the crickets are louder inside the house more than the outdoors, you might be an arachnophile.

If you have shadow boxes hanging on your bedroom wall for exuvia of your pets' growth spurts, you might be an arachnophile.

When you start talking about the grooming/hunting habits of your tarantulas to a cat lady, you might be an arachnophile.

If you're a straight man and not offended when your friend compliments you on a "nice sac," you might be an arachnophile.

When your friend/relatives avoid or try to make a quick exit from your bedroom, you might be an arachnophile(or a hot snakes keeper..)

When your shopping at Bed, Bath and Beyond or other house supply stores and the only thing you're thinking about is what bug to put inside (that) container, you might be an arachnophile.

If you've bought a labler just so you can keep track of all your arachnids and their molt history, you might be an arachnophile.

If you see an insect inside your house and you either keep it or feed it to one of your own bugs, you might be an arachnophile.

When you see a home owner freaking out about all the spiders she/he gets at her/his house (Oregon is chalk-full!) and you want to collect as many as you can instead of killing them, you might be an arachnophile.

If you're really serious about buying the above mentioned house, you definately are an arachnophile.

If you are referred to as Spiderman/Spiderwoman and you take it as a compliment, you might be an arachnophile.

When you're willing to be uncomfortably warm inside your room for the sake of incubating egg sacs or egg cases(ootheca) of insects, you might be an arachnophile.

When bugs in your house have been affectionately nicknamed, you might be an arachnophile.

When your reaction to a friend/relative's complaints or freak outs about the bug life in South America is to buy a plane ticket there, you might be an arachnophile.

When your first instinct to a home disaster is to carry out Kritter Keepers and other bug cages, you might be an arachnophile.

If your calendar has some kind of arachnid picture for every month, you might be an arachnophile(definately one if it has dates marked for when moulting has occurred).

When Metallica fans talk about the band and you start commenting about Poecilotheria metallica, definately you're an arachnophile.

When a large spider is found and you go over and pinch-grab/palm it instead of kill it, you might be an arachnophile.

If you've ever been dissapointed to find spider webbing empty of the resident, you might be an arachnophile.

If you collect bottle caps for water bowls, not because of a prize inside the cap, you might be an arachnophile.

If arachnids you've kept are taking more trips out of state than you, you might be an arachnophile.


 All I got for now.

---------- Post added 03-10-2012 at 07:58 PM ----------




tarantulagirl10 said:


> When someone sees your roach bin in the corner of the room with the holes drilled in top and asks what's in it and you say "feeder beetles" because they would flip if you said roaches.


 I'm actually thinking about ordering green banana roaches so I can say they are lacewings. X-D

---------- Post added 03-10-2012 at 08:05 PM ----------

I forgot one other thing I actually did.

 I got into a disagreement with my Mom a very long time ago and to get her back, I released an adult male cricket under the refridgerator. It lived and chirped for 5 weeks. X-D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Evanator1996

You buy stockings for incubating check out RobC's vids on youtube.


----------



## Projecht13

*you go to the Container Store and every thing in it is a tarantula enclosure*

I go here for inspiration whenever I want to make a new enclosure

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vespula

If you consider dreams containing giant spiders part of a restful night's sleep.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## seacowst

if your first reaction to the big spiders in harry potter is omg it is a dream come true now get over here you big fluffy t.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## creepa

-you dont even care weather your (girl)friend leaves or not


----------



## Chicken Farmer

you eat ramen noodles for dinner, so you can buy crickets, or that slings you have always wanted.

you become a container hoarder. your family puts you on the hoarder show list to get help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vespula

seacowst said:


> if your first reaction to the big spiders in harry potter is omg it is a dream come true now get over here you big fluffy t.


Along the same lines:

If your friends have said that your patronus would be Aragog.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jared781

You have more storage containers then your Grandma

On your holidays to Mexico, Peru, Brazil ect, If you come across a T everybody runs for the hills, you get as close to the Specimen as possible and YELL.. "I think it's aaaa!..."

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silberrücken

*You know you are a tarantula collector if...

You keep checking this thread to see if any comments describe YOU.*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TsmallV

HAHAHAHA!! all that is sooo true xD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jared781

Id have to admit, this thread is siick


----------



## mark e sic

when you arrive anywhere new you automatically scan the ground and corners for spiders..

when your the only one in the room that is willing to remove the black widow from the room...

your outside by a tree and a jumping spider lands on your shoulder and you get excited instead of yelling and screaming


----------



## ZergFront

Silberrücken said:


> *You know you are a tarantula collector if...
> 
> You keep checking this thread to see if any comments describe YOU.*


 SO TRUE!!! 

 If the first thing that happens when a bug lands on someone in your house and that person gives you the evil eye, you might be an arachnophile.

---------- Post added 03-13-2012 at 05:58 PM ----------




mark e sic said:


> your outside by a tree and a jumping spider lands on your shoulder and you get excited instead of yelling and screaming


 My Mom knows me so well. She found a jumping spider that was drowning and saved it. She wanted to show me to see if I wanted it, but it had escaped.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hamhock 74

[/QUOTE]

Wow what store is that? I could spend a good chunck of my paycheck buying containers there.


----------



## Jared781

hamhock 74 said:


>


Wow what store is that? I could spend a good chunck of my paycheck buying containers there.[/QUOTE]
If im not mistaken, he labelled it as The Container Store.. yet I spent a great chunk of my payment online!


----------



## Storm76

Yeah, but I have to admit THAT is really awesome! They seem to have nearly something for everything really...wished we would have such over here...Staples is crap in regards to their "sortiment"....


----------



## Jared781

The Container Store.com should have a picture of a T somewhere on their site... it's almost certain they're aware that Arachnophiliacs are oddly intrigued by their products...
they may not be thrilled their containers are being used for "Giant Spiders", yet are producing more and more products for Ts.. Or just a coincidence

LOL


----------



## mark e sic

Jared781 said:


> The Container Store.com should have a picture of a T somewhere on their site... it's almost certain they're aware that Arachnophiliacs are oddly intrigued by their products...
> they may not be thrilled their containers are being used for "Giant Spiders", yet are producing more and more products for Ts.. Or just a coincidence
> 
> LOL


funny you mention this. awhile back one their employees asked "what do you do with all these containers?" I said " uhh.. its just my hobby" she said " you collect containers as a hobby?!" I replied" well I use them to house my tarantulas" her jaw almost hit the floor! poor lady was shocked.. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

LOL! No further comment needed on that one, mark  

You probably should've added something along the lines of "Wanna see one of them? *reach into pocket* I brought one to measure the right container size"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mark e sic

Storm76 said:


> LOL! No further comment needed on that one, mark
> 
> You probably should've added something along the lines of "Wanna see one of them? *reach into pocket* I brought one to measure the right container size"


No way!! that lady would have ran for her life!


----------



## Storm76

mark e sic said:


> No way!! that lady would have ran for her life!



...or you would've gotten a discount for any future transactions just to "get rid of you ASAP" always


----------



## Projecht13

Storm76 said:


> Yeah, but I have to admit THAT is really awesome! They seem to have nearly something for everything really...wished we would have such over here...Staples is crap in regards to their "sortiment"....


most of my collection are housed in really useful boxes from Staples lol.


----------



## Storm76

Seriously? Staples doesn't even have those over here sadly. I have to order them from Amazon...pretty pricey if I buy only a single size...but a set of 5 different sizes is about EUR 20.


----------



## Projecht13

yep mine has every size the website has in stock all the time. They are kinda pricey, but stack very well and the plastic is very sturdy! The locking lids are perfect too lol


----------



## Storm76

Projecht13 said:


> yep mine has every size the website has in stock all the time. They are kinda pricey, but stack very well and the plastic is very sturdy! The locking lids are perfect too lol


LOL - 100% agree like I've posted on one of your vids, too


----------



## Projecht13

Storm76 said:


> LOL - 100% agree like I've posted on one of your vids, too


haha so you have. Glad you like the vids, wish more people could check em out


----------



## Keseo

... the pet store finds strange bugs and bring them to you.


----------



## Jared781

mark e sic said:


> funny you mention this. awhile back one their employees asked "what do you do with all these containers?" I said " uhh.. its just my hobby" she said " you collect containers as a hobby?!" I replied" well I use them to house my tarantulas" her jaw almost hit the floor! poor lady was shocked.. lol


Thats classic bro!!


----------



## Vespula

If your friends see spiders in their car and drive to your house so you can get it out for them.
If you've spent hours talking to random strangers in Walmart about your tarantulas because they saw your shirt with an Aphonopelma chalcodes on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kwacky

You go to the place where they shot the opening scenes for Arachnophobia for your holiday (vacation for our US Cousins)

then you tell your SO that you're off looking for spiders when she wants to do other stuff. 

Most of your bank statement reads "paypal"

Someone asks you to remove a spider and the first thing you do is try and do is sex it....

....then identify it

....then talk to it

You define an annoying person's personality as "urticating"

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## seacowst

if your brother has 5 foot destiance between your t room door and him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boosh96

If you've spent a while saving up for these kick-ass speakers, but you're currently contemplating whether to blow some of it on tarantulas, scorpions, and other assorted animals.


----------



## ScarecrowGirl

... If you really really need new work shoes but went for the spiders instead.

...when your significant other asks 'How much of your stuff are you getting rid of?' and you reply 'As much as I need to make more room for tarantulas, centipedes, and other assorted crawlie things...'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

You wake up late for work but you still check on a few spiders before you leave.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kwacky

when you get up you check on your Ts before you check on your kids.


----------



## ScarecrowGirl

... when you pace around the house impatiently waiting for the arrival of your new many legged babies. lol waiting is so painful...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## seacowst

ScarecrowGirl said:


> ... when you pace around the house impatiently waiting for the arrival of your new many legged babies. lol waiting is so painful...


having that issue too lol today i pick up a t


----------



## Anonymity82

Any time you see any type of container and think that that would be a good or not a good tarantula enclosure.

Any time you get a few extra bucks you would rather buy tarantulas than pay bills with it (I end up paying bills though ...)


----------



## hamhock 74

When your feeder crickets eat better foods than you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LucN

You get any type of tarantula books, regardless if they are outdated or not, just to get a feel how far the hobby has progressed in the last 30+ years.

Your dream tarantula is a B. smithi.

You have to look at your Ts at least once every hour. 

Instead of meeting some Hollywood film star, you'd rather meet Stanley A. Schultz or Dale Lund.

You MUST own the Kingdom of The Spiders film only because it is filled with B. smithi tarantulas everywhere. Never mind William Shatner, the B. smithi were the real stars.

You obtain a couple of tarantulas from a genus and decide to compare growth rates and lifespan between the two species... even if it takes you over 20 years to accomplish your goal/study.

You aspire to write a book about your experiences with tarantulas in the future.

You get a kick from showing your Ts to family members or friends and watching their reactions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KoleyLarie

You use your favorite wine glass as a catch cup. . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## seacowst

if you make your home sling safe instead of baby safe


----------



## Robotponys

Another:
You get ridiculously excited for an upcoming reptile expo.


----------



## Anonymity82

If you tell your wife that the extra room is going to be a tarantula/baby nursery. I don't care what she says, it's going to happen!! I'll stick to terrestrials... probably...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Acula

...you save various caps from juice cartons for makeshift water dishes

...your room is a mess, but your T shelves are pristine and organized 

...when you wake up in the middle of the night, you take it as an opportunity to catch a sight of your pet holes

...you change your major to biology

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ZergFront

Came up with more....


 * When in a pet store you ask to see what is inside the cage and the clerk acts as if you've sentenced them to death, you might be an arachnophile.

 * If you make your own ornements for your arachnid cages (like my R.I.P. Jiminy Cricket tombstone), you might be an arachnophile.

 * If you cringe at a spider being squashed in a TV show or movie, you might be an arachnophile.

 * If you actually remember the name of the spider in The Vampire's Apprentice, you're ana rachnophile.

 * When Ice Spiders is more of a comedy to you, you might be an arachnophile.

 * When your children or perhaps yourself watch the kids show, Fighting Spiders, you might be an arachnophile.

 * When your sister (true story) makes things with tarantulas on them; like a mug or shirt for your birthday, you're an arachnophile AND have a great sister!

 * If you ever really thought of the nutritional value of certain bugs or what they're eating, you're an arachnophile.

 * If you've ever been asked by someone if the little lizards or rodents you probably keep are pets or feeders, you might be an arachnophile.

 * If a friend looking for the ice cream in the freezer puts on a face of terror.......... you could be a number of things....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zoomer428

When you breed your own crickets


----------



## Tcrazy

when the local pet store has you on speed dial to let you know they have more cork bark in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skeri

* When you know more about the Ts than the pet store

* When you tell the pet store how to take care of their Ts because they are doing it wrong

*When you check arachnoboards multiple times a day

*When every other post on fb is T related

*Your fiance and room mates have nicknamed you something with tarantula or spider in the name (Spider Woman xD)

*When you would rather watch your T web the cage than watch TV

* You ask for Ts or money for Ts when asked what you want for a gift giving holiday

*you have a large bag of substrate, enclosure decorations, and a pile of critter keepers and plastic containers in your closet so your never unprepared. 

* When one of your Ts aren't acting like themselves you complain about being terribly worried

*You talk about your Ts as if they were people

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## moghue

Skeri said:


> * When you know more about the Ts than the pet store
> 
> * When you tell the pet store how to take care of their Ts because they are doing it wrong
> 
> *When you check arachnoboards multiple times a day
> 
> *When every other post on fb is T related
> 
> *Your fiance and room mates have nicknamed you something with tarantula or spider in the name (Spider Woman xD)
> 
> *When you would rather watch your T web the cage than watch TV
> 
> * You ask for Ts or money for Ts when asked what you want for a gift giving holiday
> 
> *you have a large bag of substrate, enclosure decorations, and a pile of critter keepers and plastic containers in your closet so your never unprepared.
> 
> * When one of your Ts aren't acting like themselves you complain about being terribly worried
> 
> *You talk about your Ts as if they were people


I can honestly say most of those apply to me lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Giygas

...when you influence your family to actually get a T (Me gran has her own A.schmidti, shes had it for a year now and she takes really good care of her)

...your blood boils when someone kills a spider.

...a trip to the supermarket becomes an enclosure hunt

...bottle caps become collectable

...when you're constantly telling people that defanging will kill the T and is just a myth

...the first thing you do when you wake up is say good morning to your collection.

...give them cutesy nicknames when they're acting cute (my favorite is chokkeena)

...if you make sure that Ts being sold at LPS are being taken care of appropriately

...your book shelves become your T shelves once you finish Secondary School.

...your room becomes alive at night with sounds of burrowing and cricket stridulation.

...your friends call you 'brave' for keeping scary spiders 

...you're getting new additions every chance you get

...your school mates appreaciate them more after taking it into a biology class during the classification chapter.

...you know your scientific terms more than your French Verbs /guilty


Thats all I got for now. I haz headache :<

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jterry

Skeri said:


> * When you know more about the Ts than the pet store
> 
> * When you tell the pet store how to take care of their Ts because they are doing it wrong
> 
> *When you check arachnoboards multiple times a day
> 
> *When every other post on fb is T related
> 
> *Your fiance and room mates have nicknamed you something with tarantula or spider in the name (Spider Woman xD)
> 
> *When you would rather watch your T web the cage than watch TV
> 
> * You ask for Ts or money for Ts when asked what you want for a gift giving holiday
> 
> *you have a large bag of substrate, enclosure decorations, and a pile of critter keepers and plastic containers in your closet so your never unprepared.
> 
> * When one of your Ts aren't acting like themselves you complain about being terribly worried
> 
> *You talk about your Ts as if they were people


Haha! My friends and boyfriend call me the "Spider Queen"

---------- Post added 04-30-2012 at 10:22 AM ----------




Giygas said:


> ...the first thing you do when you wake up is say good morning to your collection.


I knew I couldn't be the only one! Haha. First thing out of my mouth in the morning as I bend over and peek in all the enclosures is "Good morning, kids!" and often, in addition, "You were busy last night!" :biggrin:


----------



## ZergFront

* If you've ever tried to convince yourself the books really aren't that great to read in exchange for cage space on shelves, you might be an arachnophile.

 * If your Mom thinks you, as a daughter, have <gutts> for letting their 4" tarantula crawl on their arm, you might be an arachnophile.

 * If you instantly know what's up when your Dad comes home from work with an opaque container, you might be arachnophile.

 * When you wonder why you came up with the name Becky Sue for a tarantula and your Mom reminds you that's your aunt's name, you might be an arachnophile. (I promised my Mom I wouldn't tell my aunt that tid bit..)


----------



## argolupin

Formerphobe said:


> ... you try to calculate if ATS conference and related expenses can be itemized on 1040 as continuing education expenses.
> ... you mumble incoherently when a family member asks, "Just how many spiders do you have now?"
> ... you're continually rearranging spider containers in an effort to: A) disguise how many there really are, and B) to see how many more you can fit
> 
> Great thread!  LOL


i did most this in november...  except i haven't been to the conferance yet, has anyone figured out if it could be deducted?


----------



## argolupin

> --- You threaten to throw crickets in your sisters room, if she continues being a biotch!


hehehehehehehehe.............

my brother put spme in my bed when i was 10 so i made him chocolate covered crickets and mailed them to him on a boyscout retreat...


When you let the boyfriend believe that a roach is a beetle just so you don't get in trouble....

When you try to figure out where you can put T's when the landlord comes over so you won't be evicted.....

When your boss won't get in your car b/c they are afraid of a spider jumping out at them.....


----------



## Masurai

When you have more crickets in your room then you do in your yard.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Theist 17

If you get excited when you see that small amounts of dirt have moved.


----------



## ScarecrowGirl

...When you Find your self jumping for joy when all 12 of your little babies have molted under your care for the first time! ( its like popcorn! lol)

...When you chitter about your T's at work and a customer over hears you and asks if you'd like another to add to your collection! (a big fat ~10 year old G.rosea)


----------



## Masurai

...When you seriously consider moving out of your bedroom and just sleeping on the couch so you can have more room for Ts


----------



## Storm76

Masurai said:


> ...When you seriously consider moving out of your bedroom and just sleeping on the couch so you can have more room for Ts


Maybe I should do -that-


----------



## AngryMothNoises

...When you get upset at some one who says they kill spiders every time they see one.

...When your 4 year old sister wont go to sleep because she is scared of the "spiders" in my room eating her. (no joke. I feel so bad for my sister.)

Edit: I had another one.

...When you want to move to a different country, and are stressing out because you don't know how to take your Ts and are not sure whats allowed there and what isn't.


----------



## Ivymike1973

When you are looking for ant spray that won't harm your Ts and you are horrified when you stumble across the spider and scorpion spray....

When you are watching a cable show about weird foods and you see people eating spiders and scorpions and it freaks you out, but not for the same reason as the other 50,000 people watching the show....

When your girlfriend says she wants to do some role playing in the bedroom so you tape coat hangers to your elbows and strap on boxing gloves...

You are definitely an arachnophile.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## le-thomas

Ivymike1973 said:


> When your girlfriend says she wants to do some role playing in the bedroom so you tape coat hangers to your elbows and strap on boxing gloves...
> 
> You are definitely an arachnophile.


Best one. Ever.
...you analyze literally EVERY container, shelving unit, and sometimes even rooms for their tarantula-housing potential.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Skeri

You spend more time on AB than facebook
(more for girls than guys) The option between new clothes and a new spider is never a debate
you lose sleep trying to catch a T in premolt molting
you spend more time viewing the classifieds/dealer sites than going to the mall
you start buying tarantulas as gifts for people who want them after seeing your collection
when filling a water dish doesnt apply to a dog
you spend hours looking through different forums and informational sites studying known information on your favorite Ts
your youtube is subscribed to all people with tarantulas


----------



## billy28

Ivymike1973 said:


> When you are looking for ant spray that won't harm your Ts and you are horrified when you stumble across the spider and scorpion spray....
> 
> When you are watching a cable show about weird foods and you see people eating spiders and scorpions and it freaks you out, but not for the same reason as the other 50,000 people watching the show....
> 
> When your girlfriend says she wants to do some role playing in the bedroom so you tape coat hangers to your elbows and strap on boxing gloves...
> 
> You are definitely an arachnophile.


You are a collector when you understand this one ^


----------



## Vespula

When you ask your roommates "Can I keep that container? It'll be great for *insert species here*" When they finish some type of food.

If you've ever scared fast food workers with a tarantula on the way to a presentation with them. 

 If all of your friends know your tarantulas by name, but not your dogs, cats, or family members. 

If you have a huge framed picture of one of your spiders hanging above your bed.

If you have ever sewn a giant pillow to match one of your spiders. (In my case, my A. chalcodes)

If you've ever cut your hand open using a butter knife to cut open a pack of substrate.

If you've ever been told "If you EVER bring a tarantula to class again, I'll end you." 

If your cell phone background is a tarantula. 

If your favorite songs are all about spiders.

If you've picked out theme-songs for all of your spiders, and think of them when you here those songs.

If you'd rather stay in and read about tarantulas than have a social life.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skeri

If you'd rather stay in and read about tarantulas than have a social life.[/QUOTE]

XD Guilty! I had to delay by a half an hour going out today so I could finish watching my P. metallica molt.


----------



## Vespula

Skeri said:


> XD Guilty! I had to delay by a half an hour going out today so I could finish watching my P. metallica molt.


Hehe. Love for the hobby. XD

---------- Post added 07-10-2012 at 01:35 AM ----------

Thought of another one! True story:

If your grandmother has told you that she accepts your tarantulas as her great-grandchildren and says that she doesn't expect any actual great-grandkids from you.


----------



## Scoolman

When you have over 1600 photos of your tarantulas on your phone, and only a dozen of your family.
When there are more tarantulas in your class than students.
When students randomly show up at your door, "Do you want this tarantula I found in my yard?"
When your spouse wants to do some role playing in the bedroom and you would rather watch your MM "insert species" court the female.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skeri

When the people around you who don't care for tarantulas have heard you talk about tarantulas so much they understand everything your saying and know every type of pokie by its latin name

when the reason you want a nice camera is not for a social networking site, but so you can get good pictures of slings. 

when you get really offended by the term "kill it with fire" on tarantula posts on other websites

your time on youtube is no longer spent looking for music, but for tarantula videos

you start realizing you have no other hobbies anymore except for tarantulas

You start keeping your Ts in your bedroom so you don't miss anything

You actually have a planned out tarantula budget

peanut butter, nutella, and jelly lids are now shallow water dishes

you look for any excuse to talk about tarantulas

people tell you that you have alot of tarantulas and you think of the people you know from AB with 100s to 1000s of Ts and think "are you kidding me I don't even have close to enough let alone too many"

when all you can think about after making a purchase is "why isnt it the day my Ts are coming in?"

When ever you decide to buy new Ts, you can't decide ever, and end up buying ones you didn't even plan on getting.


----------



## AngryMothNoises

when you were a japanese street fashion like this http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff236/DarkLinkfanatic/tarantulafapricprint1remake1.jpg ( or any fashion) and you spend you time making a border tarantula print for a skirt. 


(this is what I am working on, this is the old ver. In case you wanted to see what the idea is http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/ff236/DarkLinkfanatic/tarantulafapricprint1remake1.jpg )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poisoned

When someone says 70s and you hear 7 Ts

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Simon83

RozenMaidenGirl - that is so cute!


----------



## Vespula

If you spend more time on baby-naming websites than expectant parents.

If you bring up you spiders in every conversation.

If you use your spiders as the models for all of you holiday cards. 

If you spend more time watching your spiders than tv.

If you have a photo album full of pictures of you spiders in your bag at all times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mark e sic

If your girlfriends says we are having a hard time with money...then looks over at your tarantula collection..


----------



## Jenthevet

Neighbor's son a "subadult male".  LOLOL!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AngryMothNoises

Simon83 said:


> RozenMaidenGirl - that is so cute!


Thank you! I just got my pattern finnished!


----------



## CR33P3R

When you walk into an exotic pet store and get blank stares when telling them what types of T's you are looking for (because you are spouting off scientific names to avoid confusion of common names of course)
When you see an H. lividium with less than an inch on substrate at a pet store and scold the shop keepers for keeping an obligate burrower in such unacceptable conditions. 
When your friends start making excuses to avoid coming over to your house. 
When your friends start mysteriously dropping dead of heart attacks while looking at your facebook page. 

Okay some of those were a bit over the top.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## melijoc

If you know paul becker.


----------



## advan

melijoc said:


> If you know paul becker.


.... if you price shop all the dealers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vespula

If your smartphone has stopped marking "Aphonopelma chalcodes" as being misspelled.

If your friends have offered to make a baby book for one of your slings.

If the cricket guy at the pet store knows how many you need before you ask because you come in so often.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## poisoned

If you start running out of enclosures (and you can't leave a shop with a couple of them)


----------



## DeidraDisaster

....When looking for a new place to rent, you are willing to pay extra for another room just for your Ts.
....Your friends tell you about their baby's first words and you tell them about how your "baby" molted today.
....You forget you have a facebook account because you spend most of your internet time on Arachnoboards.
....Your boyfriend tells you to quit watching spider porn. (Just happened today, actually.)
....You seriously debate on whether you should spend your last 20 bucks on gas or a cute versicolor sling.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TreF68

I have two... 

When you decide to buy five Ts after being unable to decide between two... This is what I did. couldn't decide between a versi or a purp so I bought both plus three.

When you see a container at the store and think "hey, you could put a spider in that". My brother and I do that all the time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bugmom

...when your fiance is discussing your future home and says "And we'll have to have a room just for your bugs."

...when people at work come into your office to tell you there's a spider or centipede somewhere nearby so that you can catch it.

...when an orb weaver decides your car is it's new home, and you worry about it blowing off it's web on your drive to work.

...when you go on vacation, and your pet "care sheet" for the house sitter is several pages long.

...when you kick the cat outside permanently for trying to make your crickets "free range." (Stupid cat.)


----------



## kinglaz85

When you don't let your gf put on perfume or hairspray in the same room as your T's are in....or let her do her nails!!!


----------



## Skeri

When your bedroom has turned into a tarantula zoo.
When you start breeding crickets, because your family has come to love Ts, but think your crazy for wanting to breed roaches for food, so you make due.
When you actually like falling asleep to the sound of crickets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## josh_r

When you go to a country you have never been to before, and you know more about the native spiders than MOST of the local keepers do....    :/


----------



## poisoned

When you go to IKEA and all you see are nice enclosures and cupboards for Ts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hagrid

For guys: ...you wear boxing gloves and play the drums because you think it will attract females.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dr Acula

When you ask for cork bark, a power drill, holes saws, and metal screening for your birthday.

When cigar boxes become molt boxes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## S2000

- When you spend half an hour at the grocery store weighing the pro's and con's of each container

- When you lend a hand to pet store employees trying to get a T out. 

- When you feed the local spiders in your apt. that your girlfriend doesn't know about 

- When you're upset that spiderman doesn't act much like a spider at all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## panterafreak21

S2000 said:


> - - When you lend a hand to pet store employees trying to get a T out.
> 
> -
> ive done this serveral times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iaminside

when a late night trip to the bathroom turns into a quick flashlight tour.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Storm76

...when you wake up in the middle of the night hearing strange noises just to realize your male T is letting you know he wants to go to the female next tank NOW!
...when you read then "My T is on its back - is it dead?" for the millionths time and have to realize that questions like that had to be answered for you in the beginning too.
...when you have to laugh about friends telling you they won't come over to your place anymore because of being scared about the T's you own.
...when your working buddies or your boss asks you first about your T's and only on second how -you- are 
...when you find excuses to watch through a molt of your T's although your favorite TV show is on right now.
...when your neighbors on the next house tell you they "see often strange lights in the middle of the night in your app" and you realize its because you were checking on your Ts.
...when you check on possible enclosure choices for hours on the internet to find the best deal.
...when you first take care of your Ts and only second for yourself (1st: Feed / water Ts - 2nd: Eat breakfast)
...when you think about doing something for the hobby (presentations or whatnot) to further it and help resolve fear and misconceptions about T's.
...when you can't help but smile everytime you read Stan's "Newbie introduction" on AB once someone mentions he/she is a "newbie"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkmD

Your always in the pet shop eyeing up new enclosures for when they molt.

always looking for new hides for the Ts,

flashlight at your bed side for when u want a peek.

got a screwdriver and lighter ready to melt air holes.

your room is full of empty clear tubs for when you get new Ts/scorps and others being left from changing enclosure size.


----------



## ragnarokxg

--When your SO says they want to get rid of your sons bird and you say cool we can get him a T better.

True story: this conversation happened yesterday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JungleCage

When all the spiders for pet shops around town are yours!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BrettG

JungleCage said:


> When all the spiders for pet shops around town are yours!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Good point...Ha,Wildside and AzReptiles are full of our old stuff..

---------- Post added 09-07-2012 at 12:14 PM ----------

OR when 3/4of your 1 bedroom Apt is Tarantulas.Or your idea of a good time on your day off is going to WalMart to buy more damn shelves.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legion09

When you wear your ATS conference "Spiderocalypse" 2012 shirt more than any other...>.>...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrettG

Legion09 said:


> When you wear your ATS conference "Spiderocalypse" 2012 shirt more than any other...>.>...


LOL,I shoulda bought one when we were down there..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## le-thomas

When at least five people question you about your spiders during class for what seems like 1234567 hours.
When you're watching Cinderella waking up with the birds and mice and people say "That's Thomas except the mice and birds would be tarantulas".
Yeah.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## longviewsteven

The gal at Michaels or Hobby Lobby knows you by name.
Your iPhone has 150 pics of Ts and none of your kids

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JungleCage

BrettG said:


> Good point...Ha,Wildside and AzReptiles are full of our old stuff..
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-07-2012 at 12:14 PM ----------
> 
> OR when 3/4of your 1 bedroom Apt is Tarantulas.Or your idea of a good time on your day off is going to WalMart to buy more damn shelves.


Oh you must be the one I gave the cyclosternum fasciatum to. I was wondering if you were still in the hobby. I was out for like 2 years and I'm starting back up again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alltheworld601

I can't believe nobody's said this yet:

When your friends have a spider in their house and they send you pictures for ID, and ask you to come over and get it.

And you do, because you have an army of catch cups.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PrettyHate

You meet up (in "real life") with people whom you met over Arachnoboards...because they are the only ones who can stand to listen to you go on and on about your Ts, and you dont mind listening to them either!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pokemepokey

You sit in a hotter than average room for hours on end watching and feeding all of your Ts, drinking gallons of water to stay hydrated while you sweat, so you don't miss a thing.


----------



## SamuraiSid

You have a sizeable collection of Tarantulas   :sarcasm:


----------



## Alltheworld601

SamuraiSid said:


> You have a sizeable collection of Tarantulas   :sarcasm:


Hahaha!  Captain Literal, for the win!


----------



## Arachninja

Your books are in the closet and your bookshelves seem to look like this.


----------



## lizardminion

... that _Argiope sp._ has been living in your passenger seat of your car for the past two months.


----------



## BrettG

If you have a  wine refrigerator JUST for brumating spiders....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lizardminion

... when your family cannot trust you enough to leave you at the reptile expo or pet store by yourself.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrettG

JungleCage said:


> Oh you must be the one I gave the cyclosternum fasciatum to. I was wondering if you were still in the hobby. I was out for like 2 years and I'm starting back up again.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Nope,not me,last fasciatum I got locally was from a guy named David,and it was a MM.You are probably thinking of Jimmy...


----------



## GoodBurger

Amoeba said:


> ...your family just gets you spiders for holidays.
> 
> :biggrin:


you sir, have the coolest family ever


----------



## Arachninja

You have dreams that you are finding all types of species in your backyard, but you live in Texas...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76

...when you can actually give even the breeder you got your first T from a correction on a T species he accidetally sold wrongly due to having been mislabeled by their "supplier"


----------



## Formerphobe

*Variation on a Theme*

You know you are the child of a tarantula collector if:
-your mom drags you 2600 miles across country to attend a tarantula conference.
-while at above mentioned conference you become the 'proud' owner of your first tarantula, and you are more phobe than phile.
-you invite friends over and have to caution them to not kill any stray spiders because your mom is missing a couple...
-you're not too upset to realize your bedroom is next door to a bedroom with ~60 large spiders.
-you're not too upset when you find out a couple of those spiders are free-range...
-you find yourself giving educational spider talks to your friends when the subject arises.
-you recognize genus and species misspellings and tarantula mis-identifications at a local museum because you've seen the correct spellings on the correct spiders on enclosures at home.
-your mom convinces you to transport spiders into a neighboring state to complete a sale/trade.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wazwiz

iaminside said:


> when a late night trip to the bathroom turns into a quick flashlight tour.


Haha I do this all the time with my Ts, pleased its not just me !


----------



## 2oCHEVYo0

jakykong said:


> ... you cringe when someone asks "Is it poisonous?"
> 
> ... you buy food for the container it comes in.
> 
> ... you only get to see your pets on feeding day. If then.
> 
> 
> I hate to say it, but I didn't get that one... ::


I'm a guy and I was buying fishnet pantyhouse long before I got into spiders... Does that make me wierd? 


You may be a hopeless T addict when your quick over view of the collection before bed soon turns into being 2+ hours of standing and staring with a flashlight.


----------



## le-thomas

A spider twitching around makes you sad.
9 spiders don't come in the mail and you worry about them dying.


----------



## Formerphobe

> ...when a late night trip to the bathroom turns into a quick flashlight tour.





> ...when your quick over view of the collection before bed soon turns into being 2+ hours of standing and staring with a flashlight.


Whew!  Thank goodness it's not just me!  

You know you are a tarantula collector when you forgo actually going to bed to stay up and feed/rehouse/clean tarantula enclosures.
It was about 3:30 a.m. one morning, after an abortive feeding attempt, that I realized I was capable of opening a rubbermaid container with my toes while cupping a nearly escaped M. balfouri in my hands.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69

I can relate to that. 





Formerphobe said:


> cupping a nearly escaped M. balfouri in my hands.



You are in the middle of feeding/watering, have one in front of you feeding it, your short attention span/vision notices another one in the collection in need of being looked at. You look at it, then start feeding/watering it, then move on. Then you realize the one you were originally working on is still sitting in front of you wide open.


----------



## Formerphobe

catfishrod69 said:


> I can relate to that.
> 
> 
> You are in the middle of feeding/watering, have one in front of you feeding it, your short attention span/vision notices another one in the collection in need of being looked at. You look at it, then start feeding/watering it, then move on. Then you realize the one you were originally working on is still sitting in front of you wide open.


Ah, no, was more like: crack lid, push cricket in, spider pops out, merry chase around bedroom without a catch cup...  I really hate those emergency rehousings in the wee hours.  And I have always kept a catch cup close to hand ever since.  LOL


----------



## catfishrod69

Haha. My male is just very very spastic. He runs all over his delicup. He runs kinda like "thing" from adams family does. I can barely open him at all. When he did get out, i let him just go onto my hand, and he was a perfect little gentleman, just walking really slow and webbing, so i went ahead and got some pics, figured i might never get the chance to hold him again. I have pondered getting him out on purpose, but dont know what the second encounter will be like lol.





Formerphobe said:


> Ah, no, was more like: crack lid, push cricket in, spider pops out, merry chase around bedroom without a catch cup...  I really hate those emergency rehousings in the wee hours.  And I have always kept a catch cup close to hand ever since.  LOL


----------



## Storm76

Formerphobe said:


> Whew!  Thank goodness it's not just me!
> 
> You know you are a tarantula collector when you forgo actually going to bed to stay up and feed/rehouse/clean tarantula enclosures.
> It was about 3:30 a.m. one morning, after an abortive feeding attempt, that I realized I was capable of opening a rubbermaid container with my toes while cupping a nearly escaped M. balfouri in my hands.


I'm betting nearly ALL of us do that...I do for sure  Some of mine I don't even see anymore else


----------



## Oreo

..you think Hobby Lobby is evil for being closed on Sunday. 

..you have given up naming all your Ts. 

..the things you bake aren't edible. 

...you are aware of the current exchange rate of almost all Ts from spending too much time in the FS section.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ObliqueRien

Storm76 said:


> I'm betting nearly ALL of us do that...I do for sure


+1 here  And not just late night trips to the bathroom, every trip out and in the room ends up like that. I was super slow in doing almost everything the first few months I got my T.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoctorBones

...your spouse sees your posting about looking for a sling, and replies with "No more, please, make it stop!"


----------



## Storm76

...you sigh heavily whenever you see the "Help - my Avic is dying" threads.
...you cringe when some insane keeper starts talking to you about "handling the P. nigriventer without problems" - and telling you they're really calm.
...you can only laugh about your Acanthoscurria spp. remodelling their whole enclosure.
...you have to smile about people looking scared at the petshop employee when you ask to get a "closer look" at a specimen and its taken out of its enclosure for you to check.
...you consider putting one of the couple tarantulas in another room, since they wake you up every night with their tapping.


----------



## Medusa

...you see a spider in your house and immediately go for a magnifying glass and catch cup.


----------



## edgeofthefreak

...you have various catch cups, of various sizes, just in case.



...you are incredibly thankful that forums, and of course threads like these, exist at all. 



..you are even more thankful that the OP found and bumped this thread.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beary Strange

...when potential food purchases are considered based on their ability to be re-purposed as a tarantula enclosure.
...when you need to store actual food and realize you have zero tupperware without holes in it
...when people ask you why you have your pets (seriously, no asks why when someone says they have a dog)
...when you scope out medical supply stores to buy foreceps for feeding time and scalpels in case of molt surgery
...when you have a separate stash of flour for tarantula emergencies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neoza

Introvertebrate said:


> ...crash Tupperware parties.


 thats a funny one!!


----------



## Medusa

Belle Fury said:


> ...when potential food purchases are considered based on their ability to be re-purposed as a tarantula enclosure.
> 
> Lol! cheez balls!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## XBabysinX

...when you tell your kids to get ready to go out and your 9 year old says "we are going to get another tarantula aren't we?" And while you aren't going out to buy one, you are going to look.


----------



## lacrosse5001

...when you get really excited about finding a store in town that sells only plastic containers


----------



## Huck5

madamoisele; said:
			
		

> .. you're too lazy to cook dinner, but will happily drive half an hour to the pet store to pick up crickets.


... This I can relate to.


----------



## skippydude

You just bought 150 deli cups & are now scratching your head, wondering if it will be enough


----------



## Patcho

...when you laugh at other people's arachnophobia (though you don't need to be tarantula keeper for this one)


----------



## Smokehound714

...Your mother/spouse/friends give you funny looks and it enrages you


----------



## CupcakeRosea

You go to rehouse a desert species, but the cocofiber is still damp, so you sit there with a hair drier hurrying up the process before putting it in it's new home.
-Just did this last night.


----------



## pyro fiend

CupcakeRosea said:


> You go to rehouse a desert species, but the cocofiber is still damp, so you sit there with a hair drier hurrying up the process before putting it in it's new home.
> -Just did this last night.


Why not use the oven?

---------- Post added 08-01-2014 at 12:20 PM ----------

... after rehoming a T you see the old cup/enclosure as a taunt fir a new one saying "im empty fill me?"


----------



## pyro fiend

i got another one  

..your looking new [human]housing options and notice a shelf in the closet too small for shoes and immediately think "oooo built in T rack"


----------



## Perentie

When the only thing you look forward to about going to visit family in AZ is the opportunity to go find inverts and reptiles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood

*You know you are a tarantula collector if....*

....you collect tarantulas.

Is it really more complex than this?::

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Storm76

cold blood said:


> ....you collect tarantulas.
> 
> Is it really more complex than this?::


There are those calling themself "collectors" having only a single item of many


----------



## ratluvr76

Storm76 said:


> There are those calling themself "collectors" having only a single item of many


heyy a collector has to start SOMEwhere.. LOL

I started with one like 2 months ago.. now we have 4.. I'm getting another one Friday and, with any luck 6 more 2 weeks after that.. haha.


----------



## miss moxie

...when someone new is in your home and won't stop staring at something over your shoulder while you're talking to them, and you're honestly perplexed as to what they're so freaked out about. Then you glance behind you and see one of your 'favorites' pressed up against the front of their enclosure, grooming.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Storm76

ratluvr76 said:


> heyy a collector has to start SOMEwhere.. LOL
> 
> I started with one like 2 months ago.. now we have 4.. I'm getting another one Friday and, with any luck 6 more 2 weeks after that.. haha.


True enough. Don't feel bad - I jumped into the deep end myself. Ask Chad / Michael  



miss moxie said:


> ...when someone new is in your home and won't stop staring at something over your shoulder while you're talking to them, and you're honestly perplexed as to what they're so freaked out about. Then you glance behind you and see one of your 'favorites' pressed up against the front of their enclosure, grooming.


Ha! I love that! Happens every now and then when I have people here that check on the radiators, need to get to the roof (entrance to the attic is in my app) and the like. Especially when it's Phaedra making her grand-appearance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714

....When you have several paper plates with molted exoskeletons all over your house

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## awiec

When you have nightmares about tarantula hawks getting into your tarantula room


----------



## ratluvr76

awiec said:


> When you have nightmares about tarantula hawks getting into your tarantula room



noooOOOO!!!


----------



## awiec

ratluvr76 said:


> noooOOOO!!!


It was terrifying, I know they can't live in Michigan but as soon as I woke up I checked all of their cages anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend

awiec said:


> It was terrifying, I know they can't live in Michigan but as soon as I woke up I checked all of their cages anyway.


im not sure what would be worse.. tarantula hawk. or actual baboons.. probably the baboon.. cursed opposable thumbs..


----------



## shawno821

....When your smartphone auto corrects to the Latin names of spiders...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Oumriel

When the majority of your phone's picture gallery are epiandrois fusillae shots.

---------- Post added 09-24-2014 at 07:44 AM ----------




Smokehound714 said:


> ....When you have several paper plates with molted exoskeletons all over your house


Or you put a dried exo in the dish cupboard because you don't want it to get smashed, then forget you put it there. The next morning you open the cupboard when getting a cup and practically crap your pants because you think your obt is in there.

---------- Post added 09-24-2014 at 07:47 AM ----------




shawno821 said:


> ....When your smartphone auto corrects to the Latin names of spiders...


My kindle auto corrects vagans to vaginas and molted to molested ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Driller64

shawno821 said:


> ....When your smartphone auto corrects to the Latin names of spiders...


Exactly what my iPad does now!


----------



## Smokehound714

Oumriel said:


> When the majority of your phone's picture gallery are epiandrois fusillae shots.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-24-2014 at 07:44 AM ----------
> 
> 
> Or you put a dried exo in the dish cupboard because you don't want it to get smashed, then forget you put it there. The next morning you open the cupboard when getting a cup and practically crap your pants because you think your obt is in there.
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-24-2014 at 07:47 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> My kindle auto corrects vagans to vaginas and molted to molested ...


Mine corrects aphonopelma to that particular word used to describe an anus.  Which is funny because if I curse while using the speech recognition, it censors me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akai

when you buy 4 55oz Snyders Pretzels jugs from Amazon at $15 each not because you love the pretzel.... well you where i'm going with this.  lol  they make fantastic enclosures for arboreals and burrowers and the main selling point is the screw on lid.  a lot of other similar size products like UTZ cheese balls use a plastic lift off lid like you'd get on a coffee can.   needless to say, it's a HUGE box when shipped but thankfully i'm an Amazon Prime member so shipping is free.  :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akai

when your grocery bill includes fruits and veggies for your feeder roaches because you plan on gut loading them so you can feed them to your tarantulas.


----------



## Ghost Dragon

Akai said:


> when you buy 4 55oz Snyders Pretzels jugs from Amazon at $15 each not because you love the pretzel.... well you where i'm going with this.  lol  they make fantastic enclosures for arboreals and burrowers and the main selling point is the screw on lid.  a lot of other similar size products like UTZ cheese balls use a plastic lift off lid like you'd get on a coffee can.   needless to say, it's a HUGE box when shipped but thankfully i'm an Amazon Prime member so shipping is free.  :biggrin:


Or you buy the medium sized Kraft peanut butter, not necessarily because you like peanut butter, but.....well, you know.  The screw top lids are excellent.


----------



## BobGrill

I also find that the treats jars from All Living Things works well, especially for arboreals slings.


----------



## pyro fiend

Ghost Dragon said:


> Or you buy the medium sized Kraft peanut butter, not necessarily because you like peanut butter, but.....well, you know.  The screw top lids are excellent.


Also the pb will help get off the sticky residue off ;D..


----------



## awiec

Akai said:


> when your grocery bill includes fruits and veggies for your feeder roaches because you plan on gut loading them so you can feed them to your tarantulas.


I swear my feeders and animals were eating better than me at some point, I was stuck eating ramen noodles while my three types of feeders got organic veggies.


----------



## Akai

awiec said:


> I swear my feeders and animals were eating better than me at some point, I was stuck eating ramen noodles while my three types of feeders got organic veggies.


     lol I know what you mean.  nothing but organic for my feeders.  i get a good deal on organic mangos and I usually buy a dozen at a time sometimes twice a week to feed my colonies and I usually go thru express checkout.  i always seem to get the same cashier and she tells me "you must really like mangos.  I see you all the time!"  The only thing I can say is " You have no idea.".  lol


----------



## pyro fiend

Akai said:


> lol I know what you mean.  nothing but organic for my feeders.  i get a good deal on organic mangos and I usually buy a dozen at a time sometimes twice a week to feed my colonies and I usually go thru express checkout.  i always seem to get the same cashier and she tells me "you must really like mangos.  I see you all the time!"  The only thing I can say is " You have no idea.".  lol


Lol i did that for a wiel ending last week..kept buying only oranges when they was on sale got same casheer.. she finally daid "well one things for sure ull never get scurvy. I chuckled she asked what i realy do with all these oranges i said ibhave feeder bugs.."pff yea right" so i showed her a pic on my phone.. she screamed bloody murder.. and wet herself... haha well ig now i should say "eat them, im on a diet."

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ratluvr76

pyro fiend said:


> Lol i did that for a wiel ending last week..kept buying only oranges when they was on sale got same casheer.. she finally daid "well one things for sure ull never get scurvy. I chuckled she asked what i realy do with all these oranges i said ibhave feeder bugs.."pff yea right" so i showed her a pic on my phone.. she screamed bloody murder.. and wet herself... haha well ig now i should say "eat them, im on a diet."


LMAO!!! too funny.


----------



## klawfran3

pyro fiend said:


> Lol i did that for a wiel ending last week..kept buying only oranges when they was on sale got same casheer.. she finally daid "well one things for sure ull never get scurvy. I chuckled she asked what i realy do with all these oranges i said ibhave feeder bugs.."pff yea right" so i showed her a pic on my phone.. she screamed bloody murder.. and wet herself... haha well ig now i should say "eat them, im on a diet."


ahaha sounds like something that happened to me the other day. Was showing a friend photos of my tarantulas on my phone and talking about them like they were a dog, when some girl comes up and says "ooh I love animals what do you have?" I turn my phone around and say "Tarantulas!" while displaying a photo of my G. Rosea eating a roach. A blood curdling scream and a swear that sounds like "shmuck" was heard and suddenly my phone ended up being slapped at least twenty feet in to a wall while the girl fell backwards in terror. so much for liking animals.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pyro fiend

klawfran3 said:


> ahaha sounds like something that happened to me the other day. Was showing a friend photos of my tarantulas on my phone and talking about them like they were a dog, when some girl comes up and says "ooh I love animals what do you have?" I turn my phone around and say "Tarantulas!" while displaying a photo of my G. Rosea eating a roach. A blood curdling scream and a swear that sounds like "shmuck" was heard and suddenly my phone ended up being slapped at least twenty feet in to a wall while the girl fell backwards in terror. so much for liking animals.


Bahahaha ikr i work in a call center and was talking to aomeone n i said how technically i keep over 50 sp of animals she called my bluff so being the smart elic i am i started shooting off scientific names. So she said "ok smart arse show me pics i love all animals" i said okay pulled up my pics and handed my phone to her about 5 pods down.the last pics ibtook where all fish a few of snakes about half way in she got a simple call we know word for word and requires no credit information.. so shes keeps lookin.. mid call she screems at the top of her lung, wiel mid sentence with the caller, throws my phone at me and mutes the call "omg wtf is that!" I look down and with a cheeky smile i reply "that would be Phormictopus sp Purple" she yelled thats a spider thats discusting. I said "nope tarantula totally dif animal haha" she doesnt hate me.. but nolonger wants to see all my crazy pets lmao

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Akai

You know you are a tarantula collector if you have personal pics/vid of tarantulas and feeders on your smart phone.  lol

i have pics too.  oh the shock value!  I just find it easier to lie to the cashier.  lol


----------



## reunsch

...a friend sends you a message saying, "I found two spiders in my apartment. Do you want them?" and then brings them to you in a single plastic bag.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Medusa

Akai said:


> when you buy 4 55oz Snyders Pretzels jugs from Amazon at $15 each not because you love the pretzel.... well you where i'm going with this...


Does the pretzel label come off easily? Alot of potentially good enclosures end up worthless because even Goof-Off won't remove the label glue - or it crazes the plastic. [emoji16]


----------



## Akai

@Medusa it only glues at the seam when they meet and it comes off very easily.  They are perfect.  it's over a foot tall.  55oz and it holds like 3 1/2 pounds of pretzels and best of all it has a screw on lid.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pyro fiend

Akai said:


> @Medusa it only glues at the seam when they meet and it comes off very easily.  They are perfect.  it's over a foot tall.  55oz and it holds like 3 1/2 pounds of pretzels and best of all it has a screw on lid.
> 
> View attachment 130309


thanks.. now i wants some effing pretzel logs -.-

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gobey

pyro fiend said:


> thanks.. now i wants some effing pretzel logs -.-


Let's split a bulk order of pretzel log bins. For pretzels and for tarantula enclosures. I bet you've got some fast growers in need of that! As well as a need for some carbohydrates!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend

gobey said:


> Let's split a bulk order of pretzel log bins. For pretzels and for tarantula enclosures. I bet you've got some fast growers in need of that! As well as a need for some carbohydrates!


hmm.. and i am a prime member on amazon ;D and i can always use a carbo load on my new diet XD but none of mine need that size enclosure YET lmao both arboreals are ~1" and no burrowers besides a few slings who will hopefully grow out of those burrows XD.. buut i have wanted a pulchripes ;D this would be alot of bull dozing room and itd prob be realy nice for an H. incie or 3 and....DANGIT GOBEY DONT GIVE ME ANY IDEAS! LMAO

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## laurenkane

perentie said:


> when the only thing you look forward to about going to visit family in az is the opportunity to go find inverts and reptiles.


haha yes!!!!


----------



## LythSalicaria

You know you're a tarantula collector if when faced with the choice if either going out for the night and raving, or staying in for the night to watch a T molt, it's no contest. 

...although heaven knows a Jager-bomb would help make the time pass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec

LythSalicaria said:


> You know you're a tarantula collector if when faced with the choice if either going out for the night and raving, or staying in for the night to watch a T molt, it's no contest.
> 
> ...although heaven knows a Jager-bomb would help make the time pass.


Well you can decorate your room with glow sticks, play some deadmau5 and sit down with a good drink, it should have the same effect.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## pyro fiend

awiec said:


> Well you can decorate your room with glow sticks, play some deadmau5 and sit down with a good drink, it should have the same effect.


lmao!  wow you so went there o.0


----------



## Driller64

You know you're a tarantula collector when you are afraid to go into your own room at times because you think a T might have died


----------



## pyro fiend

Only you driller....only you...


----------



## klawfran3

Perentie said:


> When the only thing you look forward to about going to visit family in AZ is the opportunity to go find inverts and reptiles.


 that exact situation occurred not a month ago for me. grandparents wanted to see us, they live in AZ. Sadly I didn't find any inverts and ended up falling on a saguaro cactus. had holes in my hand for a week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Julia

Akai said:


> @Medusa it only glues at the seam when they meet and it comes off very easily.  They are perfect.  it's over a foot tall.  55oz and it holds like 3 1/2 pounds of pretzels and best of all it has a screw on lid.




You know you're a tarantula keeper if....  you threaten to give away your loving dogs when you realize that one of them counter-surfed to steal the empty pretzel container referenced above, and destroyed it.  :fury:


----------



## Akai

Julia said:


> You know you're a tarantula keeper if....  you threaten to give away your loving dogs when you realize that one of them counter-surfed to steal the empty pretzel container referenced above, and destroyed it.  :fury:


     oh no!  lol  I need to find them cheaper myself.  i wonder if Sams or Costco has these since they deal in bulk.  then again $15 dollars is cheap considering the cost of a real enclosure of comparitive size.


----------



## Julia

Akai said:


> oh no!  lol  I need to find them cheaper myself.  i wonder if Sams or Costco has these since they deal in bulk.  then again $15 dollars is cheap considering the cost of a real enclosure of comparitive size.


Sams has them for sure.  That's where I got mine.  Walmart has slightly smaller versions too.  Definitely bigger than a gallon, but I couldn't tell you the exact size off the top of my head.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## awiec

Driller64 said:


> You know you're a tarantula collector when you are afraid to go into your own room at times because you think a T might have died


 I'm the opposite, I'm always excited to come back to my room after I've gone on vacation/left town for a bit because usually somebody has molted or rearranged the enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend

Julia said:


> Sams has them for sure.  That's where I got mine.  Walmart has slightly smaller versions too.  Definitely bigger than a gallon, but I couldn't tell you the exact size off the top of my head.


Think ik where im goin tomorro x3

---------- Post added 09-29-2014 at 07:24 PM ----------




awiec said:


> I'm the opposite, I'm always excited to come back to my room after I've gone on vacation/left town for a bit because usually somebody has molted or rearranged the enclosure.


Me too. Infact iv got a job lined up where ill be out of town 3-5 days at a time sometimes. And the thought of coming back to find random molts or that someones in super heavy premolt or has moved everything or made webs... 

But you also gota look who your talkin to...


----------



## gobey

pyro fiend said:


> Think ik where im goin tomorro x3


No harm in having the next 4 houses ready and setup for a my P. regalis slings right? I don't wanna be the guy putting it off.... Get that ish over with.

Until I doscover which of my patterned arboreals and which L.p. is biggest and on display most to make me by nice display enclosures, everybody else gets...... PLASTIC BINS WITH HOLES FROM THE STORE!!!! Yaya! 

Ever feel like a tarantula slum lord lol. I have one enclosure with a bit of a patch on the top. Nothing at risk for the T. But it looks kinda ghetto. Dpllar store Tupperware. Get what you pay for. Works well though and inside is top notch for him.


----------



## pyro fiend

gobey said:


> No harm in having the next 4 houses ready and setup for a my P. regalis slings right? I don't wanna be the guy putting it off.... Get that ish over with.
> 
> Until I doscover which of my patterned arboreals and which L.p. is biggest and on display most to make me by nice display enclosures, everybody else gets...... PLASTIC BINS WITH HOLES FROM THE STORE!!!! Yaya!
> 
> Ever feel like a tarantula slum lord lol. I have one enclosure with a bit of a patch on the top. Nothing at risk for the T. But it looks kinda ghetto. Dpllar store Tupperware. Get what you pay for. Works well though and inside is top notch for him.


Lolol ikr x3 i akways have a box ready for the next rehouses lol.. actually just picked one up for smithi which shes still to small for lol just because i liked it.. many times iv debated on setting uo a 20long for genic just "to be ready" lol


----------



## awiec

pyro fiend said:


> Think ik where im goin tomorro x3
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-29-2014 at 07:24 PM ----------
> 
> 
> Me too. Infact iv got a job lined up where ill be out of town 3-5 days at a time sometimes. And the thought of coming back to find random molts or that someones in super heavy premolt or has moved everything or made webs...
> 
> But you also gota look who your talkin to...


Oh I know, I'm not old by any means but I'm still probably 8-9 years his senior so I have access to certain life lessons and resources that someone his age might not have


----------



## pyro fiend

awiec said:


> Oh I know, I'm not old by any means but I'm still probably 8-9 years his senior so I have access to certain life lessons and resources that someone his age might not have


Lol im not much older then him, maybe 5yrs tops, but i think iv got a few more years mentaly. As im 21 but 121 at mind xD


----------



## awiec

pyro fiend said:


> Lol im not much older then him, maybe 5yrs tops, but i think iv got a few more years mentaly. As im 21 but 121 at mind xD


I'm almost 23 but I am an old soul on the inside, besides all you can do is get better, no one has kept tarantulas and become worse at it as they've gained experience.


----------



## pyro fiend

awiec said:


> I'm almost 23 but I am an old soul on the inside, besides all you can do is get better, no one has kept tarantulas and become worse at it as they've gained experience.


Well.. we might have found the first lol they told me that about herps and iv seen ppl get worse there too because they get lazy... but yea im the same way XD old at mind young at body lol


----------



## goodyt

...can't keep pothos in a pot

...cringe when you hear the word "exterminator"

...feel you can differentiate anthropomorphism from the fact that you know your avic just wants to be held

...soften the blow by explaining to your new friend that what you really have are "land bettas"

...see things from your cat's point of view to stay ahead of them

...chase away tarantula hawks from the backyard where you your compost is

...become an extrovert when someone else says, "I have a tarantula."

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## pyro fiend

goodyt said:


> ...can't keep pothos in a pot
> ...soften the blow by explaining to your new friend that what you really have are "land bettas"


lol im not supposed to bury the pot? 

and hah never thought of it like that.. but imo not quite XD maybe on the "misunderstood, you get totally wrong information and put them in the corect kind of cage or elese" kind of similarities lol


----------



## goodyt

I usually annihilate a pothos the second I get it home. Hopefully, with my new bush of the jungle plant, and some peat moss substrate that a 10+ year T keeper recommended, I should be in the green. 

The "land betta" reference you made was actually pretty good. What I meant by it was that they are usually kept alone because they can be aggressive with each other and you really shouldn't pet them.


----------



## pyro fiend

goodyt said:


> I usually annihilate a pothos the second I get it home. Hopefully, with my new bush of the jungle plant, and some peat moss substrate that a 10+ year T keeper recommended, I should be in the green.
> 
> The "land betta" reference you made was actually pretty good. What I meant by it was that they are usually kept alone because they can be aggressive with each other and you really shouldn't pet them.


haha how can you kill pothos XD i have some thriving in fish tanks lmao..

lol well.. ig your right... *stops petting my super friendly bettas in sorority tank*


----------



## goodyt

pyro fiend said:


> haha how can you kill pothos XD i have some thriving in fish tanks lmao..
> 
> lol well.. ig your right... *stops petting my super friendly bettas in sorority tank*


Lots of with cocoa fiber substrate will do it after tearing every piece apart for clippings.

Touché with the sorority!


----------



## pyro fiend

goodyt said:


> Lots of with cocoa fiber substrate will do it after tearing every piece apart for clippings.
> 
> Touché with the sorority!


realy? hmm..i have one clipping in a rosea [who loves moisture dont judge me lol] and only 1 is dieing [well rly withering i guess] because every day i need to water iv positioned it funny and if i watered that one it would flow into the hide where she loves to sit. i ddint plan thatone out well XD maybe your coco has a high salt level?? no clue 3 home plants are in pure coco, one in a coco, water crystal mix at a friends [indoor their heats always running in that house] and only complaint iv had is "it doesnt grow much"  maybe iv just got a green thumb with plants. XD

haha! touche indeed, and a planted community sorority at that ;P sounds like a time bomb to those unfamiliar, but its been running for over a 18months never more then a fin nip after the first month


----------



## Julia

pyro fiend said:


> Lol im not much older then him, maybe 5yrs tops, but i think iv got a few more years mentaly. As im 21 but 121 at mind xD





awiec said:


> I'm almost 23 but I am an old soul on the inside, besides all you can do is get better, no one has kept tarantulas and become worse at it as they've gained experience.


Darn young whippersnappers...  You kids get off my lawn.  

Unless you bring me tarantulas, geckos, or snakes.  Then you may stay.


----------



## pyro fiend

Julia said:


> Darn young whippersnappers...  You kids get off my lawn.
> 
> Unless you bring me tarantulas, geckos, or snakes.  Then you may stay.


But what if i was gona mow the lawn? Lmao


----------



## vespers

pyro fiend said:


> Think ik where im goin tomorro x3





pyro fiend said:


> Lolol ikr x3 i akways have a box ready for the next rehouses lol..


Did someone confuse Arachnoboards with their phone's text window? :wink:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend

vespers said:


> Did someone confuse Arachnoboards with their phone's text window? :wink:


Yoy mean the x3's? oh yea iv used that smile for years xD i also have a habbit of ; p and it makes something i dont immagine it as. Hah always editing my replies so i dont look like souch a weirdo lmao ^.^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vespers

x3 is a smiley? I thought it was "times three" or "X-sideways-scrotum" or something. Kids these days... :laugh:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gobey

vespers said:


> x3 is a smiley? I thought it was "times three" or "X-sideways-scrotum" or something. Kids these days... :laugh:


It's not X sideways scrotum? I feel so old. It was back in my day. I'm on the wrong side of 20 now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend

vespers said:


> x3 is a smiley? I thought it was "times three" or "X-sideways-scrotum" or something. Kids these days... :laugh:


yup :3 was the original smile. and it evolved to X3 many moons ago on a game i played lol the 3 is supposed to be a "cute" grin the X is closed eyes lmao ig you gota be a young whipper snapper to understand lol


----------



## ratluvr76

I never saw the x3.. ever.. either as a smiley or as a scrotum.. my husband shared this little gem with me when we were dating... Sorry... he's such a sicko. LOL


----------



## pyro fiend

ratluvr76 said:


> I never saw the x3.. ever.. either as a smiley or as a scrotum.. my husband shared this little gem with me when we were dating... ****... he's such a sicko. LOL


woah family forum bruxy!


but ig XD and X3 you kinda gota be a gamer to know lmao someone also said recently they thought i was trying do a skull w/ crossboan smiley o.0


----------



## ratluvr76

pyro fiend said:


> woah family forum bruxy!


Wow I'm sorry! I didn't think it would edit out! All I put was an 8 then 3 = signs and a D... Symbols.. Ack I'm sorry!


----------



## pyro fiend

ratluvr76 said:


> Wow I'm sorry! I didn't think it would edit out! All I put was an 8 then 3 = signs and a D... Symbols.. Ack I'm sorry!


i edited it ;p


----------



## pyro fiend

bumping for more fun ;p


----------



## Sana

...when you have just sat and read a 21 page thread while holding pressure on the ear of your dog which is pouring blood from a scrap first thing this morning, all the while wishing the _ dog would stop bleeding so you can go work on the new enclosure for your a. metallica. (True story)

P.S. The dog has finally stopped bleeding!  Off to work on the T house!


----------



## pyro fiend

Sana said:


> ...when you have just sat and read a 21 page thread while holding pressure on the ear of your dog which is pouring blood from a scrap first thing this morning, all the while wishing the _ dog would stop bleeding so you can go work on the new enclosure for your a. metallica. (True story)
> 
> P.S. The dog has finally stopped bleeding!  Off to work on the T house!


lol wow.. i think i woudla said  "..wish all other responsibilities vanished so you can work on a new enclosure" but thats just me lmao glads the pups ok  [dont you wish you could just throw flour on it like a t?  lol]


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

pyro fiend said:


> haha how can you kill pothos XD i have some thriving in fish tanks lmao..
> 
> lol well.. ig your right... *stops petting my super friendly bettas in sorority tank*


Pothos are tough and live in a lot of my bigger high humidity T cages, I had no luck killing the original plants yet.

You know your a tarantula keeper if you throw your old ffruit/veggies away to your feeder roach colony. Then use a large pretzel container for your baby Ts.


----------



## pyro fiend

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> Pothos are tough and live in a lot of my bigger high humidity T cages, I had no luck killing the original plants yet.
> 
> You know your a tarantula keeper if you throw your old ffruit/veggies away to your feeder roach colony. Then use a large pretzel container for your baby Ts.


ya iv found that out.. iv always had pothos. and never was able to kill them.. but my rosea did keep me from watering my pothos in her cage and are kinda dying it wont let me touch it i pour water in sub and she moves there.. lol dead drying pothos =\ same with my genic -.- i need to get a 2" pot ig XD


----------



## pyro fiend

hah did this one this morning..

if.. you notice a "snow balls" cheeze puff tag on the floor at target and MAKE them search the back, and it wasnt because you love generic white chedar cheeze balls


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz

pyro fiend said:


> hah did this one this morning..
> 
> if.. you notice a "snow balls" cheeze puff tag on the floor at target and MAKE them search the back, and it wasnt because you love generic white chedar cheeze balls


I got a female OBT living in a cheeze puff container, main I hate eating those things wish we could buy them 25Cents a peice...from china I would buy a lot.
Id rather eat something that feels like it resembles actual food. Not to mention the hydrofluorosilicic acid in the whole food, & water supply in many country's and this is toxic waste. How do Ts survive?? hydrofluorosilicic acid is fluoride.
Ts in captivity are tough as nails.


----------



## pyro fiend

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> I got a female OBT living in a cheeze puff container, main I hate eating those things wish we could buy them 25Cents a peice...from china I would buy a lot.
> Id rather eat something that feels like it resembles actual food. Not to mention the hydrofluorosilicic acid in the whole food, & water supply in many country's and this is toxic waste. How do Ts survive?? hydrofluorosilicic acid is fluoride.
> Ts in captivity are tough as nails.


i like them.. in small amounts.. but i can empty them and icecream containers in a day... little brother with a super high metabolism -.-  good thing mine are 2" they have 2 molts or more till i gta move them.. but these arnt too bad.. its gamer food


----------



## pyro fiend

this hasnt been bumped in so long.. i feel it my DUTY to unbury it..

you know your a tarantula keeper if.. 1-3 days a week you walk around with a cup/bowl/tub of roaches/crickets/mealies and look like your playing musical containers ^_^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Radium

-You convert an arachnophobe into a T lover by the sheer volume of your jabbering about "teeny fangs" and "sweet little pink toes"
-A red light is for indoor safari time, not sexy time
-You laugh when you see a rosie slowly crawling around in an Indiana Jones or Dracula movie


----------



## pyro fiend

Radium said:


> -A red light is for indoor safari time, not sexy time


i woudlnt necisarily use a red light for T's most herps cant see red and thats why they are used for heat but they suck moisture out of the sub super quickly [speak form years of having herps] but indeed most of us exotic keepers wouldnt see it as sexy time [tho i can only imagine what my neighbors used to think when i had like 50 red lights on in the same room a few years back lol]

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Radium

pyro fiend said:


> i woudlnt necisarily use a red light for T's most herps cant see red and thats why they are used for heat but they suck moisture out of the sub super quickly [speak form years of having herps] but indeed most of us exotic keepers wouldnt see it as sexy time [tho i can only imagine what my neighbors used to think when i had like 50 red lights on in the same room a few years back lol]


Oh, no sweat - it's actually an LED mood light that's across the room from the enclosures. I wouldn't put a light or heat mat anywhere near a T cage, because I know a band of at least 20 T enthusiasts would come to my house in the middle of the night, murder me, and steal my T.


----------



## pyro fiend

Radium said:


> Oh, no sweat - it's actually an LED mood light that's across the room from the enclosures. I wouldn't put a light or heat mat anywhere near a T cage, because I know a band of at least 20 T enthusiasts would come to my house in the middle of the night, murder me, and steal my T.


not quite the first one.. but lol most o fus use led flashlights for night veiws lmao tho i have a blakclight on one of my enclosures that makes a small sling easy as heck to spot lmao]


----------



## pepey05

When no one will accept a delivery for yoy, no matter how nice you speak to them!


----------



## pyro fiend

pepey05 said:


> When no one will accept a delivery for yoy, no matter how nice you speak to them!


ugh i know that feeling, one of fedex guys who gets my rout makes me get it from his truck he wont touch it if it says "live animal" -.- he made the mistake to ask to see a snake one time... now if only he knew what i get now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## scott99

......you try to explain to friends and family how funny this thread is and they don't get it.


----------



## truecreature

pepey05 said:


> When no one will accept a delivery for yoy, no matter how nice you speak to them!


Lol my Fedex guy has arachnohobia and he doesn't like my deliveries.

And this is also true for people who are into taxidermy, I feel so bad for my post office lady when I get in a box of raw skulls that hasn't been packaged carefully enough in the summer...


----------



## pyro fiend

raisinjelly said:


> Lol my Fedex guy has arachnohobia and he doesn't like my deliveries.
> 
> And this is also true for people who are into taxidermy, I feel so bad for my post office lady when I get in a box of raw skulls that hasn't been packaged carefully enough in the summer...


im being told...the outright disgust on my face as i read this, was priceless XD


----------



## truecreature

pyro fiend said:


> im being told...the outright disgust on my face as i read this, was priceless XD


Oh yeah, it's awful! There was one box that stank so bad you could smell it all the way down the street from behind the post office. They called me at 6 am to come pick it up, and oh god was I mortified. It's amazing it made it through the mail system at all. That seller definitely got put onto my blacklist


----------



## Radium

So, I take it some of y'all are also from the DFW area? On tonight's news, the weatherman showed a picture of a pretty big wolf spider drinking from a birdbath, but called it a tarantula. Within three minutes, he was telling people to stop tweeting him about how it's not a tarantula. I quote: "But it could have been!"

But it wasn't, bub. Stick to meteorology.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chrisacres

I think they meant using a red light for looking at them as opposed to using it as a permanent fixture?? Correct me if I'm wrong!  

You know your a hobbyist when you disappear off into the bush during a romantic stroll in the woods to find materials for the 'au natural' GBB set up you're working on. Then, inevitably, coaxing your partner into lugging a load of old wood and stones home in her hand bag!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bscheidt1020

Your wife re-labels your spider tubs with nonsensical versions of scientific names for her own entertainment.


----------



## sdsnybny

LOL that's nice. got pics or examples of said genus carnage

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bscheidt1020

Geniculata= Jew lick a lotta, Albopilosum=oh bope a lope a, Grammostola pulchripes= grandma stole your polka piece.....I'll have to look to find the others but those were the major ones. I will learn to upload pictures one day.....the woman loves her label printer!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ratluvr76

bscheidt1020 said:


> Geniculata= Jew lick a lotta, Albopilosum=oh bope a lope a, Grammostola pulchripes= grandma stole your polka piece.....I'll have to look to find the others but those were the major ones. I will learn to upload pictures one day.....the woman loves her label printer!


Lmao................!


----------



## sdsnybny

bscheidt1020 said:


> Geniculata= Jew lick a lotta, Albopilosum=oh bope a lope a, Grammostola pulchripes= grandma stole your polka piece.....I'll have to look to find the others but those were the major ones. I will learn to upload pictures one day.....the woman loves her label printer!


That's great! obviously a keeper with that kind of humor.


----------



## bscheidt1020

sdsnybny said:


> That's great! obviously a keeper with that kind of humor.


Oh yeah, she is and we just got married and are expecting...she got me a new order of slings for a first Father's Day present!!


----------



## sdsnybny

Congrats!!^^^ Do we get an un-boxing video? LOL. The birth of my 2 children was the two best life experiences ever, nothing compares.


----------



## edgeofthefreak

sdsnybny said:


> Congrats!!^^^ Do we get an un-boxing video? LOL. The birth of my 2 children was the two best life experiences ever, nothing compares.


LOL @ unboxing...

Did you get UPS or FedEx to deliver as well??


----------



## Storm76

bscheidt1020 said:


> Oh yeah, she is and we just got married and are expecting...she got me a new order of slings for a first Father's Day present!!


Wow! Either she -really- loves you, or she's trying to bribe you  (j/K)


----------



## bscheidt1020

Storm76 said:


> Wow! Either she -really- loves you, or she's trying to bribe you  (j/K)


I've got my money on both!

---------- Post added 07-04-2015 at 01:13 PM ----------




sdsnybny said:


> Congrats!!^^^ Do we get an un-boxing video? LOL. The birth of my 2 children was the two best life experiences ever, nothing compares.


Haha, well this is my first child and I am feeling blessed for sure.....great wife, and a baby coming! Turning into a very happy year for us! Dang it if I did not just find out the sex of the baby and am struggling to keep my mouth shut until the baby shower....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sdsnybny

When your eyes are blurry from looking at picture threads, sales adds, genus threads, 
and you've filled a shopping basket on many web sites multiple times. Or you cant go a month without buying,trading  for more


----------

